# Villegas, Pronunciación ("LL"/"Y" = "SH")



## FESARGENTINA

Como va?

Teniendo el acento argentino mas zarpado del mundo, siempre me hacen comentarios que tienen que ver con el acento, pero especialmente el "ll/yeismo" (Decir la "ll" o la "y" como la "s" en "pleasure") . En muchos casos he escuchado a gente de otros paises de Latinoamerica, especificamente Mexico (la zona de Puebla, y el sur), Colombia, (Medellin, Cali), y Costa Rica, hablar tambien con un yeismo.

La pregunta es, como nunca pude encontrar buena informacion acerca del tema, en que paises (regiones especificas) se utiliza un yeismo?


----------



## flljob

Pero es que los argentinos no pronuncian la ll como y, lo que sería yeísmo. Las dos las pronuncian como sh inglesa.

En México yo nunca he oído esa pronunciación. Tampoco he oído que se pronuncie la rr como r. 

Saludos


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Eh? No pronunciamos la "y" ni la "ll" como "sh", por lo menos la gente de clase media para arriba. Es como una "zh" o sea, no se si llamarlo un "yeismo", pero me refiero a la tendencia que tenemos de decir la "ll" y la "y" como la "s" en "pleasure" de ingles, o la "j" en "Joe" o "Job"/

Esto se me ocurre porque hable por primera vez ayer con un mexicano que hablaba asi, y que me dijo que esto es comun en muchas partes de Mexico...


----------



## jaco13

A mi entender, el yeísmo se refiere a pronunciar la "y" y la "ll" igual. Los unicos paises que las pronuncian como "zh" o "sh" son Argentina y Uruguay. En el resto de Latinoamerica se las pronuncian como la "y" en "yes" o la "J" en "Joe" o alguna  variacion muy parecida. 

Respecto a la "rr" y la "r", en Costa Rica (mi papa es costarricense así que él habla así), mucha gente pronuncia la "rr" y la "r" muy suave, casi como la "r" inglesa.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Bueno, pero sin ninguna duda habra mucha gente que tiene semejante pronunciacion de la "ll" la "y", como en el caso de Camilo Villegas (Golfista Colombiano) cuyo nombre se pronuncia "Vizhegas" o 

Lo de la "rr" en Costa Rica me parece interesante, asi que agrego Costa Rica a mi lista de paises con este rasgo linguistico. 

En mi caso, sin embargo, tiendo a pronunciar la "rr" como una "jr" o sea que "terreno" se convierte en "tejreno". Se que en Buenos Aires, entre la gente de ascendencia italiana, es comun, pero no se si es correcto, incorrecto, o algo insolito que se encuentra solo en la jungla urbana que es Buenos Aires...

Saludos


----------



## hual

jaco13 said:


> A mi entender, el yeísmo se refiere a pronunciar la "y" y la "ll" igual. Los unicos paises que las pronuncian como "zh" o "sh" son Argentina y Uruguay. En el resto de Latinoamerica se las pronuncian como la "y" en "yes" o la "J" en "Joe" o alguna variacion muy parecida.
> 
> Respecto a la "rr" y la "r", en Costa Rica (mi papa es costarricense así que él habla así), mucha gente pronuncia la "rr" y la "r" muy suave, casi como la "r" inglesa.


 
Hola

Vivo en Córdoba, Argentina y aquí nadie pronuncia "y" y "ll" como "zh" o "sh", como se oye en Buenos Aires y Santa Fe. Por favor, no generalicemos, que Buenos Aires no es toda la Argentina. No digo esto por una cuestión geopolítica, sino por que nos ajustemos más, por favor, a lo que sucede en geolingüística.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Tenes razon, en que hay mucha gente en muchas partes de Argentina que no pronuncia ni la "ll" ni la "y" como los portenos, pero igual, en Cordoba, por lo menos en la capital, generalmente la pronunciacion de estas letras es igual a la de los portenos, pero ya cuando uno llega a Rio Cuarto, o Villa Maria, ahi no se, creo que se escucha una mezcla...


----------



## jaco13

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Vivo en Córdoba, Argentina y aquí nadie pronuncia "y" y "ll" como "zh" o "sh", como se oye en Buenos Aires y Santa Fe. Por favor, no generalicemos, que Buenos Aires no es toda la Argentina. No digo esto por una cuestión geopolítica, sino por que nos ajustemos más, por favor, a lo que sucede en geolingüística.



Tenés razón. La pronunciacion de la "y" y la "ll" como "zh" o "sh" es una caracteristica del castellano rioplatense y no todo de Argentina habla ese dialecto.

Fes - Miré el video que pusiste. Es cierto que ella pronuncia la "ll" como una mezcla de "zh" y "J" de "Joe" pero su pronunciacion me parece distinta a la de la gente que habla un castellano rioplatense. 

Este articulo es bastante interesante y incluye información sobre el "yeismo"
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeísmo


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Creo que últimamente las cosas han cambiado, pero hasta hace unos años la gente educada de Buenos Aires pronunciaba la elle y la ye con el sonido de la jota francesa o el "gi" italiano. Pronunciarlas como la "sh" inglesa era un vulgarismo.


----------



## El peruano

Muy interesante lo que dicen pero con todo en Argentina hay mucha influencia de los abuelos ("italianos") que dejaron muchas caractarísticas de su cultura, muy enraizadas en la sociedad principalmente porteña. tengo muchos amigos argentinos aquí en São Paulo y a ninguno le he escuchado nada mas allá del "sh" para pronunciar la "ll" , "y"..... ahora una cosa en particular que noté ultimamente entre uruguayos y argentinos es a la hora de pronunciar sus apellidos siempre buscan pronunciarlo al estilo italiano y cuando lo tienen que deletrear, como que se olvidan que aprendieron el abecedario en español y dicen la "LL" así {elhie}, como que una dificultad muy grande para pronunciarla, pero a la hora de pronunciar el apellido lo dicen "Dapello" {Dapelo} por ejemplo, y "lluvia" {SHUVIA}. Aunque usted no lo crea .....

Claro que no generalizo caso alguno se nos escape de la estadística ....
saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Éste es un fenómeno fonético que se llama rehilamiento (porteño).


----------



## Alma Shofner

FESARGENTINA said:


> Eh? No pronunciamos la "y" ni la "ll" como "sh", por lo menos la gente de clase media para arriba. Es como una "zh" o sea, no se si llamarlo un "yeismo", pero me refiero a la tendencia que tenemos de decir la "ll" y la "y" como la "s" en "pleasure" de ingles, o la "j" en "Joe" o "Job"/
> 
> Esto se me ocurre porque hable por primera vez ayer con un mexicano que hablaba asi, y que me dijo que esto es comun en muchas partes de Mexico...



Hola Fes, 

Como yo soy de Sonora y en Sonora decimos sh por ch, he estado observando esos sonidos y he notado que la 'y' aparte de que la decimos como 'll', a lo que podemos llamarle yeísmo, está modificándose hacia sh. 

Es mi observación personal, claro. Sin pruebas de campo ni ningún estudio que la apoye. Quizá la persona que te dijo que en México también se usa ese fonema se refirió a nuestra zona (noroeste de México).

Estoy pronunciando caballo y luego pleasure y en efecto son similares. No digo que idénticas, pero si parecidas, la segunda es más 'sibilante'?(mas sshhh) Xiao sabe todos los detalles.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El _yeísmo_ propiamente dicho consiste en pronunciar la _*ll*_ con el fonema _*y *_consonántica. "Ya no yueve". 
Está extendido por prácticamente todo el mundo hispanohablante. No sé si en algún lugar se hace la diferencia entre _*y*_ y _*ll*_. El fonema *ll* prácticamente ha desparecido del casteyano...
Otro fenómeno (que no debe ser confundido con _yeísmo_) tiene que ver con las distintas pronunciaciones regionales de la _*y*_ (y, en virtud del _yeísmo_, de la *ll*).



MarieSuzanne said:


> Creo que últimamente las cosas han cambiado, pero hasta hace unos años la gente educada de Buenos Aires pronunciaba la elle y la ye con el sonido de la jota francesa o el "gi" italiano. Pronunciarlas como la "sh" inglesa era un vulgarismo.


Exacto.

En la zona rioplatense existió desde siempre el _zheísmo_, pronunciar la _*y*_ y la *ll *como _*j *_inglesa: "Zha no zhueve".

No debe confndirse _zheísmo_ con _sheísmo_, fenómeno relativamente reciente, consistente en pronunciar la *y* y la *ll *como *sh* inglesa: "Sha no shueve". 
El _sheísmo_ comenzó allá por los '70 como un fenómeno de los sectores bajos de la población de Buenos Aires. Se lo consideraba vulgar ('grasa', como diría un argentino). De a poco se fue extendiendo hacia las clases media y alta. Hoy es casi general entre los jóvenes de Buenos Aires, sin distinción de clase social o nivel cultural.

Me sorprende (post de Alma Shofner) que el _sheísmo_ exista en México.


----------



## Fer BA

El peruano said:


> .....ahora una cosa en particular que noté ultimamente entre uruguayos y argentinos es a la hora de pronunciar sus apellidos siempre buscan pronunciarlo al estilo italiano y cuando lo tienen que deletrear, como que se olvidan que aprendieron el abecedario en español y dicen la "LL" así {elhie}, como que una dificultad muy grande para pronunciarla, pero a la hora de pronunciar el apellido lo dicen "Dapello" {Dapelo} por ejemplo, y "lluvia" {SHUVIA}. Aunque usted no lo crea .....
> 
> Claro que no generalizo caso alguno se nos escape de la estadística ....
> saludos


 
Peruano:

(esto está fuera del hilo, pero....)

Aquí es muy común pronunciar los apellidos de diversas maneras, y esto depende de muchos factores que desconozco. La _ll _se pronuncia como vos señalás -Brunello se pronuncia _Bru*nn*elo_-pero otras letras se castellanizan -Bianchi se pronuncia castellanizado, no _Bianqui-. _Pasa lo mismo con apellidos de otros orígenes -Reutemann se castellaniza, no se dice _Roiteman, _pero Hegel se pronuncia a la alemana y no _Ejel, _McGaul se pronuncia _Macg*o*l _y no _Magaul _pero _Houseman _se pronuncia_ Ouseman..._).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por lo que decís en el español rioplatense el rehilamiento sonoro se ha ensordecido, es decir [ʒ] pasó a [∫]. 
No es fenómeno raro: la [ʒ] portuguesa en gallego es [∫]; la [ʒ] del catalán general en el idiolecto de Valencia capital y su _hinterland_ se pronuncia [∫].


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

En la zona noroeste de México (principalmente en Chihuahua) se dice "sh" por "ch", no por "ll" o "y". Es muy común que en forma burlona se les pida a los chihuahuenses que digan "ocho" o "Chihuahua".


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Alma Shofner said:


> Hola Fes,
> 
> Como yo soy de Sonora y en Sonora decimos sh por ch, he estado observando esos sonidos y he notado que la 'y' aparte de que la decimos como 'll', a lo que podemos llamarle yeísmo, está modificándose hacia sh.
> 
> Es mi observación personal, claro. Sin pruebas de campo ni ningún estudio que la apoye. Quizá la persona que te dijo que en México también se usa ese fonema se refirió a nuestra zona (noroeste de México).
> 
> Estoy pronunciando caballo y luego pleasure y en efecto son similares. No digo que idénticas, pero si parecidas, la segunda es más 'sibilante'?(mas sshhh) Xiao sabe todos los detalles.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hmmm... Interesante.. debe ser un fenomeno mas comun de lo que pensaba. La verdad, si pienso mas, es que me acuerdo de haber escuchado a gente de muchos paises hablar asi, o de forma parecida, asi que no me debe llamar la atencion.

En cuanto a lo de la "r" y "rr", un ejemplo de lo que estoy diciendo, que no se si tiene nombre, fijense al 1:15, 1:20, 1:25... y 2 o 3 veces mas, Macri (el alcalde de Buenos Aires) dice "terreno", pero escucha la forma curiosa de decirlo. 

*Nota de moderación:* lamentablemente los enlaces a YouTube no están permitidos, compañero (regla 4). 

No se si los que hablamos asi somos deformes (entre los portenos), o si es algun rasgo especifico que no conozco...


----------



## ampurdan

En España también creo que es muy común la pronunciación de "caballo" o "Yago" con este sonido /ɟ/ y este /ʝ/, y no puramente como la "y" del inglés "yes". A veces incluso se parece mucho a la "j" del inglés "John". Sin embargo, nunca es pronunciado al modo porteño, ya sea con /ʒ/ o con /ʃ/, porque en ese modo de hablar, el sonido es arrastrado mucho más, tiene mucha más duración de la que tiene aquí.

Esta es mi impresión.


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> En la zona rioplatense existió desde siempre el _zheísmo_, pronunciar la _*y*_ y la *ll *como _*j *_inglesa: "Zha no zhueve".


GG:
Esa no es la_ j_ inglesa, sino la francesa o portuguesa.


----------



## Vampiro

Jejejjeeee…
Y no faltan los porteños que en un exceso de hipercorrección se van “pa’l otro lao”, o sea pronuncian la “ll” como “elhie” (ya lo mencionaron por ahí).
Así dicen “cabalhio” en lugar de “cabasho” o “cabazho”… o “cabayo”.
Lo que es verdad es que casi ninguno dice “caballo”
_


----------



## Mate

Vampiro said:


> Jejejjeeee…
> Y no faltan los porteños que en un exceso de hipercorrección se van “pa’l otro lao”, o sea pronuncian la “ll” como “elhie” (ya lo mencionaron por ahí).
> Así dicen “cabalhio” en lugar de “cabasho” o “cabazho”… o “cabayo”.
> Lo que es verdad es que casi ninguno dice “caballo”
> _


_Cabasho_ decían antes los pibes un poco grasas y hoy se ha extendido a todos los pibes. Incluso algunos (ya no tan pibes) hablan así por radio y TV. Se ha impuesto, para bien o para mal.

_Cabazho_ lo decían en los tiempos del mítico Ñaupa los "chetos", los "niños bien". Hoy no se animarían porque esta sociedad ya no ve con buenos ojos que los nenes de mamá y papá se diferencien de los demás; serían discriminados por elitistas. Eso no quiere decir que ya no existan más.

_Cabayo_ decimos casi todos los que no somos "puebleros" (de la Capital o de las grandes ubres urbes. Y algunos puebleros mayores de cuarenta también, hay que reconocerlo.

_Caballo_. En esta redoblo la apuesta: no es que no la dice casi nadie; no la dice nadie así.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Hmmm... mira vos... jajaja


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Mateamargo said:


> _Cabasho_ decían antes los pibes un poco grasas y hoy se ha extendido a todos los pibes. Incluso algunos (ya no tan pibes) hablan así por radio y TV. Se ha impuesto, para bien o para mal.
> 
> _Cabazho_ lo decían en los tiempos del mítico Ñaupa los "chetos", los "niños bien". Hoy no se animarían porque esta sociedad ya no ve con buenos ojos que los nenes de mamá y papá se diferencien de los demás; serían discriminados por elitistas. Eso no quiere decir que ya no existan más.
> 
> _Cabayo_ decimos casi todos los que no somos "puebleros" (de la Capital o de las grandes ubres urbes. Y algunos puebleros mayores de cuarenta también, hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> _Caballo_. En esta redoblo la apuesta: no es que no la dice casi nadie; no la dice nadie así.


 
Caballo se dice en Misiones y en Formosa, en el norte. Cuantos mas cerca estas de Brasil, mas lo vas a escuchar... como imitando el portugues "cabalho"


----------



## Mate

FESARGENTINA said:


> Caballo se dice en Misiones y en Formosa, en el norte. Cuantos mas cerca estas de Brasil, mas lo vas a escuchar... como imitando el portugues "cabalho"


Tenés razón, en casi todo el norte de la Mesopotamia Argentina se dice así. Yo me estaba refiriendo a como se habla en el estuario del Plata (acá).


----------



## FESARGENTINA

ahhh si... estamos de acuerdo entonces


----------



## Fer BA

Mateamargo said:


> _Cabasho_ decían antes los pibes un poco grasas y hoy se ha extendido a todos los pibes. Incluso algunos (ya no tan pibes) hablan así por radio y TV. Se ha impuesto, para bien o para mal.
> 
> _Cabazho_ lo decían en los tiempos del mítico Ñaupa los "chetos", los "niños bien". Hoy no se animarían porque esta sociedad ya no ve con buenos ojos que los nenes de mamá y papá se diferencien de los demás; serían discriminados por elitistas. Eso no quiere decir que ya no existan más.
> 
> _Cabayo_ decimos casi todos los que no somos "puebleros" (de la Capital o de las grandes ubres urbes. Y algunos puebleros mayores de cuarenta también, hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> _Caballo_. En esta redoblo la apuesta: no es que no la dice casi nadie; no la dice nadie así.


 
Ni pibe, ni radio y TV, ni cheto, no pueblero....¿¿¿¿qué digo yo????


A todo esto hay que sumar la pronunciación muda de la _ll_ cordobesa, en gaína, cuchío, Taeres, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

FESARGENTINA said:


> Caballo se dice en Misiones y en Formosa, en el norte. Cuantos mas cerca estas de Brasil, mas lo vas a escuchar... como imitando el portugues "cabalho"



Me extraña, araña, porque en portugués se dice _cavalo_, no _cabalho_.


----------



## Mate

Ahora que lo pienso mejor, tiene razón ManPaisa. En portugués es cavalo, con una sola l y sin h. Se pronuncia igual que como lo llamábamos a nuestro ex ministro de economía Domingo Felipe Cavallo. Lo pronunciábamos como en italiano pero sin sostener tanto la l como en la "Bella Lingua".


----------



## jazyk

> como imitando el portugues "cabalho"


Este ejemplo específico no sirve, como ya mencionó ManPaisa, pero tal vez Fesargentina tuviera en mente la pronunciación de la lh portuguesa.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Si... No se que habre estado pensando.. jajaja Queria decir que era igual que la "lh" de "melhor", "trabalho", "mulher", etc...


----------



## Peón

Desgraciadamente en la  Argentina la vulgaridad en la pronunciación va en aumento, y esto se nota, entre otras, cosas, por la pronunciación de la "ll". No se trata de la pronunciación de la "ll" como "y", que es de antigua data como fruto del enorme aporte de la inmigración italiana en el país.
Como algunos forista lo destacaron, ahora la "elle" se está pronunciado como una "sh" (como "shame" en inglés). 
Hasta hace pocos años esta pronunciación era considera sumamente vulgar, propia de las zonas suburbanas que rodean a la ciudad de Buenos Aires (en general una población de origen provinciano de clase baja con poco contacto con la inmigración europea de comienzos del siglo XX), y era objeto de burlas. 
Ahora la adoptó la clase media y más aún, la clase media ilustrada, por decirlo de alguna forma. Ya es común, que artistas, locutores y hasta profesores pronuncien el famoso "Sho Sha te lo dije". A oídos de mucho suena espantoso, pero cuando se haga general será norma. ¡Qué se le va a hacer!


----------



## ManPaisa

Peón said:


> Ahora la adoptó la clase media y más aún, la clase media ilustrada, por decirlo de alguna forma. Ya es común, que artistas, locutores y hasta profesores pronuncien el famoso "Sho Sha te lo dije". A oídos de mucho suena espantoso, pero cuando se haga general será norma. ¡Qué se le va a hacer!



Lo peor es que se va a confundir con la pronunciacíon barriobajera _sh_ (para la ch) de Chile y se va a armar un enredo que nadie va a conseguir aclarar. Para colmo son países vecinos.  

Diálogo:

*A* (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo_
*B *(argentino): _sho lo preparo en las shamas.

_


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> Lo peor es que se va a confundir con la pronunciacíon barriobajera _sh_ (para la ch) de Chile y se va a armar un enredo que nadie va a conseguir aclarar. Para colmo son países vecinos.
> 
> Diálogo:
> 
> *A* (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo_
> *B *(argentino): _sho lo preparo en las shamas._


Buena la aclaración ManPaisa. Me estaba preocupando el mismo asunto.
Sin embargo, debo decir que muchas veces he oído a chilenos, sin mucho talento para ello, que al tratar de imitar el acento rioplatense aplican el sonido [ʃ] al grafema _ch_. Son los mismos que cuando intentan hablar como españoles meten las eses, las ces y las zetas en el mismo saco y dicen sólo [θ].

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

ManPaisa said:


> Lo peor es que se va a confundir con la pronunciacíon barriobajera _sh_ (para la ch) de Chile y se va a armar un enredo que nadie va a conseguir aclarar. Para colmo son países vecinos.
> 
> Diálogo:
> 
> *A* (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo_
> *B *(argentino): _sho lo preparo en las shamas._
> __


 
Es cierto Manpaisa. La diferencia es bastante sutil; pero la "sh" argentina mantiene cierta incluencia de la "y" que pretende sustituir. No sé nada de fonética así que no podría explicar el sonido. La "sh" chilena (por "ch") es más suave y estirada (como el shh... de silencio), mientras que la argentina más brusca y marcada, con clara influencia de la "y".
Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Peón said:


> ¡Qué se le va a hacer!


 
Celebrarlo, por supuesto  

Al final la _chusma inmigrante europea_ y la _chusma inmigrante suburbana_ -tal como nos llamaban los genuflexos que dictaminaban, desde cierta revista literaria y varios diarios parroquiales, la pronunciación correcta-confluimos en una misma pronunciación. Un comienzo es un comienzo....


----------



## Guillermogustavo

ManPaisa said:


> GG:
> Esa no es la_ j_ inglesa, sino la francesa o portuguesa.


 
Vale la corrección, ManPaisa. No conozco tanto las *j *inglesa y francesa (o portuguesa) como para notar la diferencia... . Creo que la *j *inglesa es más seca, y la francesa y portuguesa más arrastrada.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

No, no es la "j" inglesa, tampoco la portuguesa, sera mas parecida a la francesa....


----------



## Alma Shofner

ManPaisa said:


> Diálogo:
> 
> *A* (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo_
> *B *(argentino): _sho lo preparo en las shamas.
> 
> _



A esto me refiero cuando digo que en Sonora observo que la ll está sonando un poco entre ll y sh.

En Sonora decimos sh por ch como el ejemplo que citaste: (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo.

Saludos
_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Realmente, no sé si la pronunciación en Buenos Aires está cambiando... o los oídos extraños asimilan lo que oyen al sonido que les resulta más familiar. Yo (al igual que todos mis conocidos) siempre pronunciamos la y griega exactamente igual que la jota francesa de _jamais _o la portuguesa de _janela_ o como el "gi" italiano de Giaccomo. Pero me consta que hay gente que, cuando intenta reproducir este sonido (ya sea el de un argentino, un francés o un italiano) lo* convierte* en el de la "sh" inglesa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alma Shofner said:


> A esto me refiero cuando digo que en Sonora observo que la ll está sonando un poco entre ll y sh.
> 
> En Sonora decimos sh por ch como el ejemplo que citaste: (chileno): _en shile nos gusta el shoclo._
> 
> _Saludos_


 
En Shihuahua también pronuncian así (aunque no todos).

El shile shilaca está a osho oshenta.


----------



## Mate

MarieSuzanne said:


> Realmente, no sé si la pronunciación en Buenos Aires está cambiando... o los oídos extraños asimilan lo que oyen al sonido que les resulta más familiar. Yo (al igual que todos mis conocidos) siempre pronunciamos la y griega exactamente igual que la jota francesa de _jamais _o la portuguesa de _janela_ o como el "gi" italiano de Giaccomo. Pero me consta que hay gente que, cuando intenta reproducir este sonido (ya sea el de un argentino, un francés o un italiano) lo* convierte* en el de la "sh" inglesa.


Eso no está cambiando; sigue así desde hace unos cuarenta años (más o menos).
Lo que sí está cambiando es el derrotero de este hilo, ya que no se trata del sonido de la "ch" sino de los de "ll" e "y".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Mateamargo said:


> Eso no está cambiando; sigue así desde hace unos cuarenta años (más o menos).



¡Me alegro de que lo veas así! Entonces, a tu juicio, ¿por qué hay tanta gente que dice que los porteños pronunciamos la ye como "sh"?


----------



## Mate

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Me alegro de que lo veas así! Entonces, a tu juicio, ¿por qué hay tanta gente que dice que los porteños pronunciamos la ye como "sh"?


Veo que no me expliqué bien.

Algunos porteños sí pronuncian la ye y la ll como la "sh" de "shower", pero no todos. 

El fenómeno es relativamente reciente, teniendo en cuenta que treinta o cuarenta años no es nada. Tal vez se trate tan solo de una moda pasajera y desaparezca dentro de otros treinta o cuarenta años (o antes).

Roguemos por que así sea.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues, en mi generación, pronunciarlo como "sh" era absolutamente "mersa". Supongo que por eso me choca.


----------



## jaco13

En Buenos Aires, hay gente que pronuncia la "y" como "yes" en ingles? O sera que aquellos que no la dicen como "sh" la dicen como "zh"? 

Hemos hablado mucho de Argentina y Buenos Aires. Ahora me pregunto de Uruguay. Hay muchos uruguayos por donde yo vivo en Estados Unidos y me parece que todos dicen la "y" como "sh" y nadie la dice como "zh".


----------



## Mate

jaco13 said:


> En Buenos Aires, hay gente que pronuncia la "y" como "yes" en ingles? O sera que aquellos que no la dicen como "sh" la dicen como "zh"?


Yo ya llevé la llave; ya me llegó de nuevo.

En ningún caso pronunciamos la ye (o y) como la y en "yes". 

Algunos pronuncian todos esos sonidos como la j en "jam session", "jar" o "Japanese". 

Otros pronuncian todos esos sonidos como "sh" => "she", "shower", "shot", etc.


----------



## André Buzzulini

Eso es algo que, a pesar de haber vivido un año en la Argentina, nunca me lo pregunté y tampoco escuché indagaciones de extranjeros al respecto.

Es sabido que los bonaerenses (e inclusive argentinos de otras partes del país, aunque no todas, y uruguayos) pronuncian la "LL" y la "Y" con el sonido "SH", siendo que los porteños lo tienen extremadamente marcado. 

La pregunta es: ¿Alguien sabe si existe una explicación histórica para que desarrollaran esa manera de hablar? ... No busco respuestas como "es un modismo" o "es como hablan y punto", pues creo que existió todo un contexto para que eso se desarrollara tan distinto de los otros lugares hispanohablantes, ya sea por la influencia italiana, francesa etc. o lo que sea... Así como ya escuché explicaciones que me parecieron aceptables de lo porqué de que digan 'vos' y no 'tú'.

En fín, si alguien lo sabe o ya escuchó alguna explicación razonable, le agradecería que lo compartiera con nosotros!


----------



## pilasewicz

Hola,
no creo que podré aportar mucho más allá de lo descriptivo,pero en fonética me explicaron que en esta zona en concreto se produjo el ensordecimiento de la palatal africada  [ž] . este tipo de la realización puedes encontrar también en otras regiones del continente. Hay varios libros sobre esto, consulta por ejemplo, *El español de la Argentina y sus variedades regionales / María Beatriz Fontanella de Weinberg, coord.*


----------



## André Buzzulini

Gracias! Acá encontré algo sobre lo que dijiste: http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...&resnum=6&ved=0CC4Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q&f=false (p. 77).

Pero me pregunto: ¿cuál será la razón de esa pronuncia tan distitnta? Pienso en la gran influencia italiana (por tener palabras como "prosciutto" o "pesce" por ejemplo, en las cuales la "SC" es prácticamente como la "LL" y la "Y" porteña)... O en el francés, que aunque no haya tenido la misma fuerza de influencia que el italiano en el vocabulario argentino, también se hace presente en muchas palabras (y en el caso de la pronunciación pienso en el sonido de "je", "jouer" o "manger" que se asemeja a como hablan en algunas provincias. Esta teoría de la mezcla de sonidos franceses podría tener que ver con el tema de la "afrancesación" (de la cultura, de la arquitectura etc.) que se dio en Buenos Aires y en otras partes del país durante el fin del siglo XIX e inicio de los XX... Pero esta es apenas una hipótesis más, pues no sé si el fenómeno linguístico en duda es anterior a todo eso.


----------



## jmx

Pues no te va a gustar mi respuesta, pero yo no encuentro esa 'sh' tan distinta. La mayoría de variantes del español solo tienen 2 fonemas palatales o post-alveolares no nasales, a saber, /ch/ (africado) y /y/ (no africado), así que hay mucho margen para que cambien las realizaciones... de hecho yo un sonido muy parecido lo he oído en España, diría que por el sur de Extremadura y quizá también en la provincia de Toledo.

Una hipotética evolución desde una fricativa palatal sonora a una fricativa post-alveolar sonora primero y a una sorda después me parece un proceso fonológico de lo más corriente, seguro que existen casos parecidos en muchas lenguas del mundo.


----------



## Peón

Siendo del norte de la Argentina, cuando llegué hace tiempo a Buenos Aires me llamó la atención la marcada pronunciación de la "y" o de la "ll" como "sh" (el clásico "_sho sha te lo dije")_. Pero lo escuchaba sólo de algunas personas con ascendencia italiana o en hijos de provincianos que vivían en la zonas suburbanas pobres de la ciudad, estos quizás con la intención de imitar la pronunciación porteña, considerada más prestigiosa, que justamente incluye el "yeyeo", y que, como toda imitación, exagera. 
Difícilmente escuché a un porteño de clase media la pronunciación exgerada de la "y" como "sh". Más aún, se consideraba (¿se considera?) una pronunciación muy vulgar.

Hoy la "sh" en el lugar de la "y" se está extendiendo y se escucha en personas de todas las clases sociales (principalmente jóvenes). (Véase nomás algún comentarista deportivo argentino por TV). 

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

> Difícilmente escuché a un porteño de clase media la pronunciación exagerada de la "y" como "sh". Yo tampoco (y me crié acá).
> Más aún, se consideraba (¿se considera?) una pronunciación muy vulgar. No sé. Hace unos cuantos años (¿20, 25?) se puso de moda remarcar el sonido "sh" (era cosa de gente joven y "concheta").


----------



## Peón

Es cierto lo que dice Calambur que hace algunos años la "gente linda" del Barrio Norte, usaba el sonido "sh" que, sumado a una exagerada pronunciación nasal, eran signos de pertenencia de clase. Era parte de lo se consideraba "_in_" (jóvenes, lindos, principalmente (¿únicamente?) blancos, y muuy divertidos), en contraposición a lo "_out_". Claro que sólo en esos usuarios el sonido no era considerado vulgar.

¿Quizás la imitación de la "sh" haya venido de allí? (La pronunciación nasal todavía anda dando vueltas, pero creo que  ha quedado relegada a los suburbios ricos, la zona norte-norte de Buenos Aires (San Isidro y pagos cercanos).
Saludos


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Yo también creo que la /yy/ con rehilamiento (es el término correcto, creo) puede tener sus orígenes en la Península Ibérica.  He oído esta pronunciación en varias localidades del sur de España, sobre todo en Trujiyyo y Jerez de los Cabayyeros, pero también conocí a una gallega de la Coruña que hablaba así (jamás he visitado Galicia :-( o sea, no sé si es típico de allí).  Otra cosa que quería señalaros es que en catalán/valenciano, la /y/ castellana, suele ser j: (jo)yo, (ja)ya, (ajudar)ayudar, y suena /zhh/ como George en francés.  Si mal no me acuerdo, el sonido original argentino era /zh/ y que se ha convertido últimamente en /sh/.  De todas formas, creo que hay la yy pronunciada zh o sh se oye en varios países hispanoamericanos, pero es cierto que los porteños la exageran un poquito más. Para mí, de lejos, no me suena vulgar. De hecho,es hermoso.


----------



## miguel89

pilasewicz said:
			
		

> Hay varios libros sobre esto, consulta por ejemplo, El español de la Argentina y sus variedades regionales / María Beatriz Fontanella de Weinberg, coord.


Casualmente tengo a mano el capítulo de este libro que trata sobre el tema.


			
				André Buzzulini said:
			
		

> Pienso en la gran influencia italiana (por tener palabras como "prosciutto" o "pesce" por ejemplo, en las cuales la "SC" es prácticamente como la "LL" y la "Y" porteña)... O en el francés, que aunque no haya tenido la misma fuerza de influencia que el italiano en el vocabulario argentino, también se hace presente en muchas palabras (y en el caso de la pronunciación pienso en el sonido de "je", "jouer" o "manger" que se asemeja a como hablan en algunas provincias. Esta teoría de la mezcla de sonidos franceses podría tener que ver con el tema de la "afrancesación" (de la cultura, de la arquitectura etc.) que se dio en Buenos Aires y en otras partes del país durante el fin del siglo XIX e inicio de los XX... Pero esta es apenas una hipótesis más, pues no sé si el fenómeno linguístico en duda es anterior a todo eso.


La explicación que se da en el libro no se aleja demasiado de tu hipótesis. En resumen, es la siguiente: el fonema /sh/ entró al idioma a finales del siglo XIX por dos frentes. Por un lado, en el habla de las clases altas, en préstamos del francés y el inglés, como _champagne_ y _shock_. Por el otro, como fonema propio del idioma nativo de muchos inmigrantes (Fontanella de Weinberg sólo nombra a los italianos, por conformar la mayor parte de la inmigración). A partir de aquí, /sh/ siguió tres caminos distintos: 1) permaneció separado de su variante sonora /zh/. 2) se fundió con /zh/, resultando /sh/. 3) se fundió con /zh/, resultando /zh/. La fusión aparece mencionada por primera vez ya entrado el siglo XX.


			
				Calambur said:
			
		

> No sé. Hace unos cuantos años (¿20, 25?) se puso de moda remarcar el sonido "sh" (era cosa de gente joven y "concheta").


Hay un par de estudios que respaldan tu observación. En un estudio realizado en 1975, /sh/ aparecía en mayor medida en mujeres de entre 15 y 30 años, principalmente las que contaban solo con educación primaria y las de educación universitaria.


----------



## André Buzzulini

Miguel89, muy aclaradora tu explicación que viene en el capítulo del libro! Y gracias a todos por ayudarme con la duda!


----------



## El peruano

¿Existe como en castellano?, o ¿tiene una variante grave, heredada de los abuelos Italianos?

Explico; tengo amigos en BA que pronuncian la "y" y "ll", botella (botesha), orgullo (orgusho), llamada (shamada), etc.  Hasta aqui todo va bien y perfecto la famosa Sh inglesa que siempre se pregona en BA, pero existen seres, que a la hora de pronunciar su apellidos, se les olvida o borra del cerebro como deben hablar. Por ejemplo, un españolísimo apellido Gallo en la boca de estos seres termina así Galo o Galhiio. Con un dificultad que pareciera que tiene una papa caliente en la boca.
E imginense ustedes hacer un boleto aéreo de un ser que te mira y te dice, me llamo Pedro Galo, pero después reclama diciendo que esta mal, que su apellido se escribe G.A.L.L.O. ¡Galo! jajajajajajajajaaja


----------



## miguel89

La ll en palabras y apellidos españoles siempre /sh/ o /zh/ (en Bs. As.) Cuando se trata de una palabra o apellido de otra procedencia se puede o "argentinizar" o conservar la pronunciación original. Lo que contás sobre Pedro Gallo no es frecuente. Quizás el que lo pronunció mal pensó que era apellido italiano.

Saludos


----------



## fabiog_1981

El peruano said:


> Puede ser porque GALLO es un apellido italianisimo tambien.
> Conozco a unos cuantos Gallo (todos italianos).
> Tal vez ese Pedro Gallo tenga origen italiano y por eso quiso pronuciar su apellido a la italiana.


----------



## El peruano

Claro, a la hora de solicitar un boleto aéreo tu dirías Galo, ¿teniendo un pasaporte sudamericano?


----------



## miguel89

El peruano said:


> Claro, a la hora de solicitar un boleto aéreo tu dirías Galo, ¿teniendo un pasaporte sudamericano?



Sí, así es, a mucha gente le gusta mantener la pronunciación original del apellido.


----------



## Ushuaia

El peruano said:


> Claro, a la hora de solicitar un boleto aéreo  tu dirías Galo, ¿teniendo un pasaporte sudamericano?



Si es un apellido italiano, sí. Lo mismo para los que llevan "ch" que se pronuncia /k/ (nótese la ausencia de coma: no siempre es así), y demases: como señala miguel, mucha gente mantiene la pronunciación original de su apellido. 

Lo que me llama la atención, El peruano, es tu mención del _castellano_ en la pregunta original: de los dos nombres que tiene nuestra lengua, "castellano" es el que más usamos por estos lares.


----------



## Peón

El peruano said:


> ¿Existe como en castellano?, o ¿tiene una variante grave, heredada de los abuelos Italianos?


 
Comparto las dudas de *Ushuai*a. ¿Lo de _castellano _es una chanza o fue un _lapsus? _Si es lo primero, me sumo a la broma y la comparto. Si es lo segundo debería aclararse o comenzarse a hablar sobre _el idioma del los argentinos, _esto último un tema que excede ampliamente el hilo y el foro de Sólo Español.
Saludos

PD. Los argentinos muchas veces pronunciamos los apellidos italianos con la pronunciación original italiana, (aun cuando estemos frente a Migraciones).


----------



## El peruano

Gracias Peón, trabajo en eso y por eso era mi pregunta y tengo familia argentina, entonces respeto mucho al pueblo argentino (....pero Pelé es mejor) .....jejejejeje.
Pero en sí un argentino con apellido que lleve una LL, no todos claro, los más humildes (escasos en Argentina) pronuncian la eshe (LL) el resto se hace bolas.

Pero bueno, ya que me dices que aún frente a migraciones lo hacen así, entonces ni que decir.

Gracias por la aclaración.

Obs. Lo de si existe como en castellano, (incluyo en el grupo castellano la SH que el pueblo argentino normalmente pronuncia) porque los que pronuncian la LL como L o LHiii, no hacen parte de nuestro idioma.

Espero no haber ofendido a nadie con eso.


----------



## Peón

El peruano said:


> Gracias Peón, trabajo en eso y por eso era mi pregunta y tengo familia argentina, entonces respeto mucho al pueblo argentino (....pero Pelé es mejor) .....jejejejeje.
> Pero en sí un argentino con apellido que lleve una LL, no todos claro, los más humildes (escasos en Argentina) pronuncian la eshe (LL) el resto se hace bolas.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya que me dices que aún frente a migraciones lo hacen así, entonces ni que decir.
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Obs. Lo de si existe como en castellano, (incluyo en el grupo castellano la SH que el pueblo argentino normalmente pronuncia) porque los que pronuncian la LL como L o LHiii, no hacen parte de nuestro idioma.
> 
> Espero no haber ofendido a nadie con eso.


 
No entiendo demasiado, pero bueno... 

Respecto de que "los que pronuncian la LL omo L o LHiii, no hacen parte de nuestro idioma", no sé a qué idioma te referís, ¿al peruano, al portugués o a algún otro?, porque si se trata del idioma castellano...bueno... sería difícil que alguien se atribuya la representación de semejante mandante.....

Pero volviendo al tema de tu consulta, la cosa excede la pronunciación de los apellidos y del ámbito argentino (debe incluirse al Uruguay) y fue tratado extensamente en varios hilos (elle argentina). Podés mirar éste, por ejemplo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1749647&highlight=elle+argentina

Saludos

PD. No sé qué significa "hacer/se bolas". Me interesa porque quizás integre ese grupo.


----------



## El peruano

Buenos dias Peón, el hilo que indicas y en el cual participé, no lleva a nada, a no ser que repite algunos temas del de aquí. Pero ya está, viva la chusma europea, la chusma vishera, y los chetos (espero que no terminen en shetos) .....jajajajajaja

Hacerse bolas quiere decir, complicarse la vida.

Saludos


----------



## campem

A ver que me aclare. Ustedes díganme dónde más dicen sh. Aquí en España se da en Andalucía Occidental. Por lo que he leído también Noroeste de México ¿también California? Y Chile-Argentina menos la parte norte de estos países ¿no? ¿Alguien más por ahí? Saludos.


----------



## duvija

campem said:


> A ver que me aclare. Ustedes díganme dónde más dicen sh. Aquí en España se da en Andalucía Occidental. Por lo que he leído también Noroeste de México ¿también California? Y Chile-Argentina menos la parte norte de estos países ¿no? ¿Alguien más por ahí? Saludos.



Uruguay. Desde hace unos pocos años se dejó de decir 'zh' y se dice 'sh'.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

campem said:


> A ver que me aclare. Ustedes díganme dónde más dicen sh. Aquí en España se da en Andalucía Occidental. Por lo que he leído también Noroeste de México ¿también California? Y Chile-Argentina menos la parte norte de estos países ¿no? ¿Alguien más por ahí? Saludos.



Sería un gran consuelo para mí, argentino de Buenos Aires y enemigo declarado (pero ya casi derrotado) del sheísmo, saber que este fenómeno se da en otras partes del mundo hispanoparlante (por aquéllo de "mal de muchos...").
Pero hasta dónde yo sé, en Chile no hay sheísmo. Lo que existe, y no debe confundirse, es la tendencia a pronunciar la ch como sh. Acá en Argentina decimos (cariñosamente) "los shilenos".
En cuanto a México y España, ni me sospechaba que hubiera sheísmo. Quisiera que alguien lo confirmara.


----------



## Csalrais

Guillermogustavo said:


> Sería un gran consuelo para mí, argentino de Buenos Aires y enemigo declarado (pero ya casi derrotado) del sheísmo, saber que este fenómeno se da en otras partes del mundo hispanoparlante (por aquéllo de "mal de muchos...").
> Pero hasta dónde yo sé, en Chile no hay sheísmo. Lo que existe, y no debe confundirse, es la tendencia a pronunciar la ch como sh. Acá en Argentina decimos (cariñosamente) "los shilenos".
> En cuanto a México y España, ni me sospechaba que hubiera sheísmo. Quisiera que alguien lo confirmara.



Hasta que vuelva campem y lo confirme, creo que él se refiere a lo mismo que dices de los chilenos, la pronunciación de ch como sh, y que es propia de algunas partes de Andalucía.



> *Pronunciación de la ch fricativa*
> Realización fricativa del sonido castellano "ch", llegando a sonar como la "ch" francesa, la "sh" inglesa o la "sch" alemana.
> 
> 
> _La mushasha tiene osho shiquillo'_ (La muchacha tiene ocho chiquillos)



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz#Pronunciaci.C3.B3n_de_la_ch_fricativa


----------



## Vampiro

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero hasta dónde yo sé, en Chile no hay sheísmo. Lo que existe, y no debe confundirse, es la tendencia a pronunciar la ch como sh. Acá en Argentina decimos (cariñosamente) "los shilenos".


Sí, pero no es bien visto y considerado de poca educación.
Es más frecuente en clases sociales bajas y en gente con muy poca preparación ("Bueno... en Shile vamo' a hacer un buen partido... pa' eso contamo' con la confianza del ténico...")
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Sí, pero no es bien visto y considerado de poca educación.
> Es más frecuente en clases sociales bajas y en gente con muy poca preparación ("Bueno... en Shile vamo' a hacer un buen partido... pa' eso contamo' con la confianza del ténico...")
> _




¡Vampiro! no te quejes de la 'palatalización' chilena, que gracias a eso Uds. están en todos los libros de pronunciación de español en Latinoamérica! Y no me digas que es de las clases bajas, porque me muero de risa. Esa palatalización es re-famosa en todas las clases socio-económicas. [La mujier del gieneral Pinoshié ...]


----------



## Guillermogustavo

duvija said:


> ¡Vampiro! no te quejes de la 'palatalización' chilena, que gracias a eso Uds. están en todos los libros de pronunciación de español en Latinoamérica! Y no me digas que es de las clases bajas, porque me muero de risa. Esa palatalización es re-famosa en todas las clases socio-económicas. [La mujier del gieneral Pinoshié ...]



Bueno, acá en Buenos Aires el sheísmo también comenzó como algo de las clases bajas, allá por los '70. Y a esto hemos shegado...


----------



## duvija

Guillermogustavo said:


> Bueno, acá en Buenos Aires el sheísmo también comenzó como algo de las clases bajas, allá por los '70. Y a esto hemos shegado...



Y para peor, en los últimos 10 años pasó a Uruguay. Es gracioso ver cómo las generaciones están marcadas por esa diferencia entre zh y sh. Sobretodo los que nos fuimos de Uruguay hace mucho, al volver, hasta nuestros amigos hablan con la sh (aprendida de sus hijos, supongo).  Y esa pronunciación en Uruguay tenía un nombre que no puedo decir en un foro serio y comedido como éste...


----------



## Rolfi

duvija said:


> Y para peor, en los últimos 10 años pasó a Uruguay. Es gracioso ver cómo las generaciones están marcadas por esa diferencia entre zh y sh. Sobretodo los que nos fuimos de Uruguay hace mucho, al volver, hasta nuestros amigos hablan con la sh (aprendida de sus hijos, supongo). Y esa pronunciación en Uruguay tenía un nombre que no puedo decir en un foro serio y comedido como éste...



Decilo, Duvija. Todo sea por la cultura.


----------



## duvija

Rolfi said:


> Decilo, Duvija. Todo sea por la cultura.



Ja, ya me echaron de un foro por decirlo, porque sintieron que era "algo agresivo". ¡Cómo si yo lo hubiera inventado! 
Digamos, esa sh nos sonaba a 'porteño' (habitante de Buenos Aires). Pero venía con un adjetivo agregado, que puede ofender... Y bua, 'porteño puto', que era nuestra manera normal de llamar a los turistas de Buenos Aires... ( o sea, porteños, clase media, mostrando su conocimiento del mundo al visitar nuestro pueblo de sólo 1 millón y medio de gente, todos tomando mate. Los porteños no llevan el thermos consigo).
Es que esos porteños le dieron mala fama a todos los argentinos... (me estoy curando en salud, para que ningún porteño me siga chillando).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Uruguay. Desde hace unos pocos años se dejó de decir 'zh' y se dice 'sh'.


Yo -que no tengo muy buen oído para los idiomas, lo reconozco- no lo veo tan así. No está tan generalizado. Ni tampoco lo está en la clase culta porteña, si se me permite decirlo así, por lo menos no en mi experiencia directa. Ahora, si nos ponemos a escuchar a jugadores de fútbol o similares, te doy la derecha, es ese el sonido que vas a escuchar.
Saludos


----------



## Rolfi

Peón said:


> Es cierto lo que dice Calambur que hace algunos años la "gente linda" del Barrio Norte, usaba el sonido "sh" que, sumado a una exagerada pronunciación nasal, eran signos de pertenencia de clase. Era parte de lo se consideraba "_in_" (jóvenes, lindos, principalmente (¿únicamente?) blancos, y muuy divertidos), en contraposición a lo "_out_". Claro que sólo en esos usuarios el sonido no era considerado vulgar.
> ¿Quizás la imitación de la "sh" haya venido de allí? (La pronunciación nasal todavía anda dando vueltas, pero creo que ha quedado relegada a los suburbios ricos, la zona norte-norte de Buenos Aires (San Isidro y pagos cercanos).
> Saludos





duvija said:


> Ja, ya me echaron de un foro por decirlo, porque sintieron que era "algo agresivo". ¡Cómo si yo lo hubiera inventado!
> Digamos, esa sh nos sonaba a 'porteño' (habitante de Buenos Aires). Pero venía con un adjetivo agregado, que puede ofender... Y bua, 'porteño puto', que era nuestra manera normal de llamar a los turistas de Buenos Aires... ( o sea, porteños, clase media, mostrando su conocimiento del mundo al visitar nuestro pueblo de sólo 1 millón y medio de gente, todos tomando mate. Los porteños no llevan el thermos consigo).
> Es que esos porteños le dieron mala fama a todos los argentinos... (me estoy curando en salud, para que ningún porteño me siga chillando).



La pronunciación con ese nombre tan elocuente se debe a la "gente linda" que nombra Peón, y que veraneaba (y veranea) en el Este uruguayo. ¿no?


----------



## hual

Hola a todos
Permítanme decir que en Córdoba, Argentina, donde vivo, los jóvenes que imitan la pronunciación porteña pronuncian 'sh', los demás, jóvenes y menos jóvenes, se dividen entre los que pronuncian haciendo uso del "yod" típicamente local y aquellos, entre los que me cuento, que siguen pronunciando 'zh'.


----------



## duvija

Rolfi said:


> La pronunciación con ese nombre tan elocuente se debe a la "gente linda" que nombra Peón, y que veraneaba (y veranea) en el Este uruguayo. ¿no?



En realidad, así lo pronunciaban hasta los rascas que no podían viajar a Punta del Este. En Montevideo se reconoce a los porteños a la legua, y no solamente por la 'sh' ...


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo -que no tengo muy buen oído para los idiomas, lo reconozco- no lo veo tan así. No está tan generalizado. Ni tampoco lo está en la clase culta porteña, si se me permite decirlo así, por lo menos no en mi experiencia directa. Ahora, si nos ponemos a escuchar a jugadores de fútbol o similares, te doy la derecha, es ese el sonido que vas a escuchar.
> Saludos



Estoy segura que no lo ves así, porque vivís allí y uno se hace inmune a los cambios lentos. En cambio yo, que viajo cada año, tengo mis buenos infartos cuando escucho a un amigo más que cayó en esa olla de pronunciación.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

duvija said:


> En realidad, así lo pronunciaban hasta los rascas que no podían viajar a Punta del Este. En Montevideo se reconoce a los porteños a la lengua, ...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> ¡Vampiro! no te quejes de la 'palatalización' chilena, que gracias a eso Uds. están en todos los libros de pronunciación de español en Latinoamérica! Y no me digas que es de las clases bajas, porque me muero de risa. Esa palatalización es re-famosa en todas las clases socio-económicas. [La mujier del gieneral Pinoshié ...]


¿Y la mujer del general Pinoch... (me niego a decirlo) es un arquetipo de cultura?

Puedes reírte todo lo que quieras, pero eso no cambia que acá esa pronunciación sea considerada kuma, flaite, rasca, picante, ordinaria.
De hecho cada vez que se bromea con eso se hace alusión a las chicas que dicen "Se me cortó la huinsha de la shala".
Una ordinariez.
Claro, la gente que habla así es numerosa, quizá por eso se merece un capítulo en los libros de pronunciación; pero no es lo estándar en Chile (un país con muy buen nivel cultural, si se me permite decirlo)
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y la mujer del general Pinoch... (me niego a decirlo) es un arquetipo de cultura?
> 
> Puedes reírte todo lo que quieras, pero eso no cambia que acá esa pronunciación sea considerada kuma, flaite, rasca, picante, ordinaria.
> De hecho cada vez que se bromea con eso se hace alusión a las chicas que dicen "Se me cortó la huinsha de la shala".
> Una ordinariez.
> Claro, la gente que habla así es numerosa, quizá por eso se merece un capítulo en los libros de pronunciación; pero no es lo estándar en Chile (un país con muy buen nivel cultural, si se me permite decirlo)
> _



¡Pero si tienen esa palatalización todos los chilenos que conozco! (un lingüista/profesor, un contador, una folklorista, un arquitecto, una abogada...) y no exactamente pobres (salvo el lingüista, por supuesto). Y es lo más lindo del idioma, junto con la entonación tan chilena... 
¿En serio decís que Uds. creen que no la tienen? Voy a buscarte youtube apropiados.


----------



## lospazio

Peón said:


> Es cierto lo que dice Calambur que hace algunos años la "gente linda" del Barrio Norte, usaba el sonido "sh" que, sumado a una exagerada pronunciación nasal, eran signos de pertenencia de clase. Era parte de lo se consideraba "_in_" (jóvenes, lindos, principalmente (¿únicamente?) blancos, y muuy divertidos), en contraposición a lo "_out_". Claro que sólo en esos usuarios el sonido no era considerado vulgar.
> 
> ¿Quizás la imitación de la "sh" haya venido de allí? (La pronunciación nasal todavía anda dando vueltas, pero creo que  ha quedado relegada a los suburbios ricos, la zona norte-norte de Buenos Aires (San Isidro y pagos cercanos).
> Saludos



Peón, no sé si te referís a esto que creo yo, pero hace bastantes años se identificaba a la gente de Barrio Norte con la pronunciación similar a la de la _g francesa_, no a la _sh_. Creo que de ahí venía lo de _yuyeta_.


----------



## campem

Saludos a todos. Explico un poco más el tema del sheísmo en España. Solo se da en Andalucía Occidental como dije. El sonido puede variar de intensidad de un hablante a otro según lo quiera enfatizar o lo quiera disimular por vergüenza pero sigue estando ahí. La diferencia con la gente de Argentina, Uruguay no sé si Paraguay también (a ver si alguien lo confirma o no) es que nosotros lo aplicamos a la ch como pasa en partes de Chile (sé que Chiloé y alrededores pero me gustaría saber cuál más) etc... La gente aquí en España no conoce la palabra sheísmo, eso es algo que solo conocemos los que nos dedicamos a esto y más en concreto a los nos gusta el mundo panhispánico. Tengo colegas que ni saben que se llama así, lo identifican como fricativación de ch. Con esto quiero decir que es muy minoritario en España y no bien visto entre la gente culta aquí donde se da. Pero yo animo a la gente a que si de verdad lo considera suyo, lo defienda, el idioma es de todos.


----------



## Cuddy

Fer BA said:


> Celebrarlo, por supuesto
> 
> Al final la _chusma inmigrante europea_ y la _chusma inmigrante suburbana_ -tal como nos llamaban los genuflexos que dictaminaban, desde cierta revista literaria y varios diarios parroquiales, la pronunciación correcta-confluimos en una misma pronunciación. Un comienzo es un comienzo....



Consideraciones sociales aparte, la vagancia en articular, que haga menos unívoca la relación entre fonema y escritura, me parece que nunca deberia ser motivo de celebración.


----------



## Peón

lospazio said:


> Peón, no sé si te referís a esto que creo yo, pero hace bastantes años se identificaba a la gente de Barrio Norte con la pronunciación similar a la de la _g francesa_, no a la _sh_. Creo que de ahí venía lo de _yuyeta_.



  Exactamente *lospazio.* A los que nos referíamos Calambur y yo era a la pronunciación nasal propia de la "gente de barrio Norte", es decir, "la gente linda", los que viven en el triángulo de las Bermudas (Coronel Díaz, avenida del Libertador y Santa Fe), último reducto de la clase blanca que queda en el mundo, como decía un amigo. Pero esa pronunciacion nasal, tan yuyeta, *no* tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación de la "y" como "sh". 
No sé de dónde habrá salido esta última pronunciación (quizás intentó ser imitación de lo que se suponía era la pronunciación porteña?), pero lo cierto es que era propio de las clases bajas y se fue extendiendo a las demás. Pero sigue siendo considerada vulgar.  

Esta pronunciación de la "y" como "shhh" tampoco no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación chilena de "Chile" por "Shile". Se trata de otra cosa.  En este punto comparto con *duvija* en que casi todos los chilenos pronuncian _shilenos_. Quizás la diferencia entre clases a la que alude *Vampiro*, sea una cuestión de entonación: las clase cultas hacen esa "sh" más suave. Pero para los de afuera, hable el rector de la universidad o el barrendero, siempre se escucha "Shile". 




duvija said:


> En realidad, así lo pronunciaban hasta los rascas  que no podían viajar a Punta del Este. En Montevideo se reconoce a los  porteños a la legua, y no solamente por la 'sh' ...



Yo sería bastante cuidadose en hablar de "los porteños" *duvi*. Ni todos los que se dicen porteños lo son y muchos de los que lo son no parecen. La misma ciudad de Buenos Aires ha quedado compartimentada en varios estamentos y tipos sociales y hoy en día es muy difícil encontrar un porteño "puro". La cosa desde cerca es más compleja. 

Creo que los uruguayos están copiando la "sh" porque así está hablando la feria de los horrores, el lumpenaje que se enquistado en la televisión argentina que como se sabe se mira mucho en Uruguay.


----------



## Aviador

Peón said:


> […] En este punto comparto con *duvija* en que casi todos los chilenos pronuncian _shilenos_. Quizás la diferencia entre clases a la que alude *Vampiro*,  sea una cuestión de entonación: las clase cultas hacen esa "sh" más  suave. Pero para los de afuera, hable el rector de la universidad o el  barrendero, siempre se escucha "Shile". […]


¿Con ese "casi todos los chilenos" quieres decir, Peón, literalmente  eso? Si es así, debo decirte que estoy en completo desacuerdo contigo.  Ya lo dijo Vampiro, la pronunciación del dígrafo _ch_ como [ʃ] es  característica del acento de las personas con poca instrucción y prueba  de ello es que, como ya también alguien lo dijo en este hilo, los  humoristas la usan como recurso al imitar el hablar de la gente de ese  estrato social en sus chistes. Si alguien pronuncia así fuera de ese  ámbito, se expone a burlas.
Recuerdo un comercial para televisión que  explotaba eso. No recuerdo bien como iba, pero creo que se trataba de  una reunión social en la que todos los presentes comenzaban de pronto a  pronunciar con [ʃ] y uno de ellos los miraba con cara de sorpresa y asco  hasta que todo se aclaraba cuando alguien abría una botella de gaseosa  con el característico "shhhhhh".
Otra prueba es el fenómeno de la  pronunciación de _ch_ como [ts] en Chile (de la que me he quejado algunas  veces en este foro) que apareció como una forma de alejarse todo lo  posible de la pronunciación "popular" entre quienes no querían ser  confundidos con aquellos. Esta afectada y, en mi opinión, desagradable y  ridícula pronunciación es especialmente frecuente entre las mujeres  jóvenes y parece que está contagiando a cada vez más gente: _Nos vemos esta notse a las otso en casa de Pantso _.


----------



## Peón

Aviador said:


> ¿Con ese "casi todos los chilenos" quieres decir, Peón, literalmente  eso? Si es así, debo decirte que estoy en completo desacuerdo contigo.  Ya lo dijo Vampiro, la pronunciación del dígrafo _ch_ como [ʃ] es  característica del acento de las personas con poca instrucción y prueba  de ello es que, como ya también alguien lo dijo en este hilo, los  humoristas la usan como recurso al imitar el hablar de la gente de ese  estrato social en sus chistes. Si alguien pronuncia así fuera de ese  ámbito, se expone a burlas.
> Recuerdo un comercial para televisión que  explotaba eso. No recuerdo bien como iba, pero creo que se trataba de  una reunión social en la que todos los presentes comenzaban de pronto a  pronunciar con [ʃ] y uno de ellos los miraba con cara de sorpresa y asco  hasta que todo se aclaraba cuando alguien abría una botella de gaseosa  con el característico "shhhhhh".
> Otra prueba es el fenómeno de la  pronunciación de _ch_ como [ts] en Chile (de la que me he quejado algunas  veces en este foro) que apareció como una forma de alejarse todo lo  posible de la pronunciación "popular" entre quienes no querían ser  confundidos con aquellos. Esta afectada y, en mi opinión, desagradable y  ridícula pronunciación es especialmente frecuente entre las mujeres  jóvenes y parece que está contagiando a cada vez más gente: _Nos vemos esta notse a las otso en casa de Pantso _.




Las cosas desde lejos se ven diferente, Aviador. Algunas veces para peor otras para mejor. En el caso de "Chile/Shile" y similares, me parece que es para mejor. Con esto quiero decir que "los de afuera" (que lógicamente no podemos percibir las sutilezas de entonación) oyen  esa pronunciacion -mas o menos marcada- en  casi todos los chilenos.Pero contrariamente a lo que parece ser allí, no nos parece para nada vulgar ni nada por el estilo. Claro que si se presenta en una situación cómica o burlesca, cualquier cosa puede ser ofensiva. Me parece que pasa lo mismo con la entonación de la "ye" como "sh" argentina. Muchos de nosotros la consideramos vulgar y también son objeto de burlas quienes la pronuncian (les dicen "mersas", "grones" y dulzuras varias), pero sin embargo para muchos de afuera no les parece tan ordinario o vulgar y otros dicen que casi todos los argentinos pronunciamos así (cuando nosotros decimos que no es así)  
(No sé si con esto aclaro lo que quise decir).
Saludos.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

MarieSuzanne said:


> Creo que últimamente las cosas han cambiado, *pero hasta hace unos años la gente educada de Buenos Aires pronunciaba la elle y la ye con el sonido de la jota francesa * *o el "gi" italiano *. *Pronunciarlas como la "sh" inglesa era un vulgarismo *.


En italiano, "gi" se pronuncia más o menos como el "je" de "Jesus" en inglés.
Pero es cierto que en Argentina la pronuncia de "y" y "ll" aceptada en la norma culta es como la jota francesa (o portuguesa).


----------



## Monickv76

Últimamente (debido a mi trabajo) he puesto más atención a las diferentes pronunciaciones de la (doble ele) *ll *por otros hispanohablantes. Vivo y trabajo en una región donde hay muchos mexicanos oriundos de Chihuahua y demás partes del norte de México, y también algunos argentinos (la mayoría de Buenos Aires). 

Mi explicación, para el angloparlante que pregunte al respecto es que, la *ll *se pronuncia de diferentes maneras depende de la región o país, y que todas son correctas.
Mi ejemplo con apellido y Villalobos: En México (más que todo en el norte) se pronuncia como *ie, *"apeiido", "Viialobos". En Costa Rica se pronuncia con _*ye*_, y en Argentina como *zh/sh* "apezhido", "Vizhalobos". 

Esta ha sido mi experiencia personal, pero me parece muy interesante que en tantos hilos de WR se aclaren/debatan/discutan las diferencias entre la pronunciación dependiendo de las regiones y culturas.
Yo por mi parte sigo siendo *yeísta *y al angloparlante le enseño a pronunciar la *ll *como *y*.


----------



## Mate

¡Pero me caigo y me levanto! ¿En qué parte de la Argentina has estado, Moni? ¿En la capital, en el conurbano bonaerense, en el noroeste, en el litoral?

Ya me cansé de repetir que tanto el sonido de la _ll_ como el de la _y_ se pronuncian muy distinto según la región de origen del hablante. 
El estereotipo que más difusión ha tenido está influenciado por la pronunciación de la gente que viaja al exterior, porteños* en su mayoría, y del cine y la TV que se difunde también desde la capital.  

* naturales de la ciudad de Buenos Aires y alrededores.


----------



## Monickv76

Hola Mate, 
Yo no he ido a Argentina. Como bien lo escribi, creo, en la región de Colorado donde yo vivo también viven (entre otros hispanos) argentinos, la mayoría de Buenos Aires, y de ellos y ellas es que he escuchado la pronunciación de la zh/sh (todavía no logro notar la diferencia entre estas dos) para la _ll_. 
Lo siento si te cansaste de repetir. El comentario es solamente mi experiencia personal, las diferencias que he notado y escuchado de personas de distintos países. Mi opinión no es un estudio a fondo de las características del idioma de ningún país en particular ni mucho menos. No estoy de ninguna manera capacitada para opinar sobre el tema, y menos específicamente de Argentina, aunque algún día espero ir y conocer.
Saludos,


----------



## merquiades

Hoy mismo estaba viendo la tele y salió un jóven con un acento que no reconocía.  No sabía si era canario, colombiano o chileno.  Había rechazado por completo que pudiera ser argentino porque pronunciaba [j] siempre, nunca [ʒ] ni [ʤ] ni [ʃ] (también seseaba y aspiraba muchísimo las eses a la manera andaluza).  He buscado información en internet y resulta que es argentino de Córdoba.  Ahora me pregunto si el zheísmo o sheísmo no es más bien sólo de la ciudad de Buenos Aires.

*Mate, no había visto tu post antes. Gracias por la información.


----------



## Ushuaia

merquiades said:


> Ahora me pregunto si el zheísmo o sheísmo no es más bien sólo _de la ciudad de Buenos Aires_.



En todo caso, _del_ _castellano rioplatense_ (por lo menos, de este lado del charco): en mi pueblo, que queda a 3.000 y pico de kilómetros de Buenos Aires, también se pronuncia así.


----------



## Mate

El sheísmo es un fenómeno que no debe tener más de 40 años. Cuando yo era chico, nadie pronunciaba así. Luego se fue expandiendo a ambos lados del Río de la Plata, pero a la mayoría de la gente del norte no se le pegó. Es más, cuando un norteño quiere imitar la manera de hablar de los porteños, exagera esa pronunciación con "sh" en lugar de y o ll.
 Es un proceso que bien podría seguir evolucionando hoy día, así que tal vez en algunos años más, cuando todos los jóvenes ya hayan sido mentalmente colonizados por el Gran Hermano que tenemos enchufado en casa, la vieja "y" de siempre sea tan solo una curiosidad de laboratorio.


----------



## merquiades

Mate said:


> El sheísmo es un fenómeno que no debe tener más de 40 años....
> Es un proceso que bien podría seguir evolucionando hoy día, así que tal vez en algunos años más, cuando todos los jóvenes ya hayan sido mentalmente colonizados por el Gran Hermano que tenemos enchufado en casa, la vieja "y" de siempre sea tan solo una curiosidad de laboratorio.



¿Sólo el sheísmo o el zheímo también?  ¿Cómo era vuestra vieja "y" de siempre?


----------



## Ushuaia

Mate said:


> El sheísmo es un fenómeno que no debe tener más de  40 años. Cuando yo era chico, nadie pronunciaba así. Luego se fue  expandiendo a ambos lados del Río de la Plata, pero a la mayoría de la  gente del norte no se le pegó. Es más, cuando un norteño quiere imitar  la manera de hablar de los porteños, exagera esa pronunciación con "sh"  en lugar de y o ll.
> Es un proceso que bien podría seguir evolucionando hoy día, así que tal  vez en algunos años más, cuando todos los jóvenes ya hayan sido  mentalmente colonizados por el Gran Hermano que tenemos enchufado en  casa, la vieja "y" de siempre sea tan solo una curiosidad de  laboratorio.



Mate, si te ponés a escuchar detenidamente a  Gardel, Ada Falcón, Azucena Maizani, Tita Merello y otros cantantes de  tango de allá y entonces vas a notar que todos oscilan entre la  pronunciación sonora y la sorda. Algunos, menos que otros: Azucena, en la película _Tango_, del 33, canta un "_sh_oraba el bandoneón" que nada tiene que envidiarle al "si querés shorar, shorá" de Moria. 
Siempre  leí que la distinción entre ambas formas está, de un tiempo a esta  parte, distribuida por clases socioeconómicas; arriesgo que los criollos  se quedaron con la versión sonora y los inmigrantes "nuevos" (desde  finales del siglo XIX hasta mediados del XX) y sus descendientes, con la  sorda. Yo conocía la versión "fina" solamente por los discos de María  Elena Walsh; recién viviendo en Buenos Aires la escuché pronunciada por otros. 

Hay  otra forma que no sé si apareció en el hilo, que sí se escucha  solamente en ciertos barrios porteños y suena como un intento de no  decir [ʃ], sin llegar a ser [ʒ] ni [ʤ] ni: la "tch". A mediados de los  años ochenta una vendedora de la calle Cabildo me preguntó "¿vas a _tchevar_ el _tchort_?". Todavía no me repongo.  Pensaba que había sido una moda de aquellos tiempos, pero hace poco una amiga –de  familia patricia: ella sí dice [ʒ]– me habló de una compañera de trabajo  a la que le baten "Pocho" desde que pidió para el almuerzo una ensalada  con pechuga de pollo... y lo dijo así.


----------



## Vampiro

merquiades said:


> Hoy mismo estaba viendo la tele y salió un jóven con un acento que no reconocía. No sabía si era canario, colombiano o chileno.


Veo que tu confusión era MUY grande.


Para “ll” simpática la de los paraguayos hablando en español.  Si la pronunciara así cualquiera de nosotros dirían que estamos rizando el rizo con lo académico, pero a ellos les sale tan natural (hay videos en TúTubo, si alguien los quiere escuchar)
En cuanto a la “sh” rioplatense, es verdad, también se escuchaba en películas antiguas, pero al nivel generalizado de hoy en día no, me consta; además ahora es más exagerado, llegando al nivel de desagradable en algunos personajes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## merquiades

Vampiro said:


> Veo que tu confusión era MUY grande.



Sí, muy grande.  Tenía características de muchos acentos... pero no español, ni mexicano, ni peruano, ni argentino típico (digo de los que tienen zheísmo o sheísmo)..., pero sí resultó ser de Córdoba.  Mejor te envío el enlace.  Tú me dirás cómo te suena.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta deriva, la desafricación, la pérdida del ataque oclusivo en el fonema [c] o, si se explicita el ataque oclusivo, [ʧ], es ya antigua y en en la baja Edad Media actúo en la Romania, y en español es la causa de la pérdida de [ʦ]y [ʣ] que pasan a z y s que confluyen con s en la forma que es base de [θ] y [s] apical, o sólo [s] dental o dorsal.
Pues el mismo proceso de *relajación articulatoria* vuelve a actuar con una _*africada*_ y la convierte en _*fricativa*_, más esperable en el sistema de las fricativas palatales, con las que mal se oponía esta africada. Todo el proceso es fonético-fonológico y afecta a lo más inestable del sistema consonántico del español, las fricativas y la africada del _*orden palatal*_ (al que tambien pertenece [y] que casi ha completado la eliminación de [λ] en español (hoy es marginal su conservación como lateral).


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Les dejo un enlace sobre yeísmo, žeísmo y šeísmo. Es un trabajo que me resultó muy interesante.

El yeísmo bonaerense - Análisis sociolingüistico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_*Quique Alfaro*_, muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Vampiro

Me sumo a los agradecimientos, Quique.

Merquíades, si ese personaje es cordobés debe llevar muchos años fuera de su país.
Algo conserva de su acento original, pero algo muy lejano.  Su forma de hablar es más cercana a la de un venezolano que a la de un argentino, y cordobés, pa’ colmo, que es uno de los acentos más reconocibles de Argentina.
Se ha mimetizado muy bien con su entorno, hay que tener el oído muy entrenado (o conocer muy bien el acento) para reconocerlo como argentino.  Entiendo tu confusión; pero yo no lo habría confundido con un colombiano ni por asomo, y mucho menos con un chileno, claro está.
Lástima que no se puedan poner enlaces a YouTube, pero por si alguien lo conoce, se trata de Julio Bevione.
Saludos.
_


----------



## merquiades

Vampiro said:


> Se ha mimetizado muy bien con su entorno, hay que tener el oído muy entrenado (o conocer muy bien el acento) para reconocerlo como argentino.  Entiendo tu confusión; pero yo no lo habría confundido con un colombiano ni por asomo, y mucho menos con un chileno, claro está.
> Saludos.



Gracias Vampiro.  Hace unos cuantos años conocí a un grupo de barranquilleros que tenía un deje parecido.  Me refiero más bien a las eses muy aspiradas, el mismo canto y el yeísmo.  A veces en el caribe tienen vocales nasales pero distingo mal los países.  Pero se nota que no tiene nada de zheísmo/ sheísmo.


----------



## juandelsur

Vampiro said:


> Me sumo a los agradecimientos, Quique.
> 
> Merquíades, *si ese personaje es cordobés debe llevar muchos años fuera de su país.
> Algo conserva de su acento original, pero algo muy lejano.  Su forma de hablar es más cercana a la de un venezolano que a la de un argentino, y cordobés, pa’ colmo, que es uno de los acentos más reconocibles de Argentina.*
> Se ha mimetizado muy bien con su entorno, hay que tener el oído muy entrenado (o conocer muy bien el acento) para reconocerlo como argentino.  Entiendo tu confusión; pero yo no lo habría confundido con un colombiano ni por asomo, y mucho menos con un chileno, claro está.
> Lástima que no se puedan poner enlaces a YouTube, pero por si alguien lo conoce, se trata de Julio Bevione.
> Saludos.
> _


Hola: Coincido con Vampiro. En uno de los videos que estuve viendo dice que vivió en EEUU y me parece notar un acentico caribeño, al estilo Miami.
Una buena manera de apreciar el yeísmo rioplatense es abrir alguno de los numerosos vídeos del mudo Carlos Gardel que se encuentran en YouTube y de paso disfrutar de un gotán bien debute 
Saludos


----------



## merquiades

juandelsur said:


> Hola: Coincido con Vampiro. En uno de los videos que estuve viendo dice que vivió en EEUU y me parece notar un acentico caribeño, al estilo Miami.
> Una buena manera de apreciar el yeísmo rioplatense es abrir alguno de los numerosos vídeos del mudo Carlos Gardel que se encuentran en YouTube y de paso disfrutar de un gotán bien debute
> Saludos



Hola Juan del sur.  Si éste es el acento de Córdoba, hay sheísmo.


----------



## hual

Hola

Para quienes no lo hayan leído, hace cuatro años, el 11.06.2008, envié este comentario:

"Permítanme decir que en Córdoba, Argentina, donde vivo, los jóvenes que imitan la pronunciación porteña pronuncian 'sh', los demás, jóvenes y menos jóvenes, se dividen entre los que pronuncian haciendo uso del "yod" típicamente local y aquellos, entre los que me cuento, que siguen pronunciando 'zh'." Esto último se debe a que no he nacido ni me he criado en Córdoba.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Muy interesante hilo. Por cierto, coincido en que el cordobés Julio Bevione no tiene acento cordobés, se podría decir casi que lo ha perdido por completo.
En cuanto a la 'zh' y 'sh', quisiera saber si todos tenemos en claro de qué diferencia estamos hablando exactamente. La diferencia clave entre estos dos sonidos es que uno es sonoro y el otro es sordo. Nada más. Por lo demás son sonidos idénticos. La 'zh' es sonora. Si se tocan la parte de adelante del cuello, cerca de donde están las cuerdas vocales, notarán que al pronunciar la 'zh', las cuerdas vibran. Si pronuncian la 'sh', verán que no. Otra cuestión es si aquellos que pronuncian la 'sh' lo hacen exageradamente, alargando demasiado el sonido. Creo que es esto último lo que se percibe como vulgar, más que el solo hecho del 'sheísmo'. Yo, por ejemplo, soy 'sheísta' (y con orgullo), pero no exagero el sonido, sino que es una pronunciación corta, o normal, aunque definitivamente es sorda.
Por cierto, según estudios que he leído sobre el tema, el criterio clave que define la distribución de "zheístas" y "sheístas" en el dialecto rioplatense es generacional. De este modo, lo más probable es que sea un cambio que llegó para quedarse y reemplazar a la sonora "zh". Y como alguien dijo aquí, lo celebro. Yo soy 'sheísta' desde que tengo uso de razón, hablo naturalmente así, así como la mayoría las personas que conozco (de clase media, con estudios universitarios, por cierto, para que vean que ya no es una cuestión de clase social).


----------



## mateus-BR

¡Buen día a todos!
No sé si después de tanto tiempo uds estarán dispuestos a hablar de ese tema otra vez. Una vez abrí un nuevo hilo, pero lo fusionaron con otro que no era exactamente lo que yo buscaba. Este hilo tiene todo lo que busco, pero está algo viejo, y talvez algunas cosas pueden haber cambiado.
Una vez un amigo de Buenos Aires me dijo que la pronunciación de la 'll' y 'ye' como la 'j francesa' sonaba molesto por aquellos lados y que la más aceptada era como 'sh'. Pero acá he visto que la mayoría de los argentinos están de acuerdo que es la forma más aceptada por la norma culta. Yo, particularmente, cuando hablo con argentinos, prefiero pronunciarla 'zh - como en pleasure', pues me suena mejor.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Hoy, en el año de 2013/2014, cuál es la afirmación válida? 'suena culto / suena molesto'
¡Saludos!


----------



## hual

Hola,

Creo que debemos matizar un poco la cuestión. Por razones histórico-culturales, no existe una pronunciación uniforme en las diferentes provincias argentinas. Así, por ejemplo, la grafía *ll* tiene por lo menos tres pronunciaciones diferentes según la región de que se trate: una pronunciación palatal (como la de _lhe _en portugués) en las provincias de noreste; otra, fricativa sonora, llamada 'rehilamiento' (como la de _manger_ en francés), en las provincias de Buenos Aires, La Pampa, Santa Fe y parte de Córdoba, San Luis, Mendoza, Santiago del Estero, etc.; y otra, fricativa sorda (como la de _achar_ en portugués), adoptada mayormente por los jóvenes y que, desde Buenos Aires, se va extendiendo hacia otras provincias del interior del país. Otro tanto podríamos decir de las pronunciaciones de la grafía *y*, aunque no forzosamente con la misma distribución geográfica, y entonces tendríamos que referirnos también al yod semiconsonántico en ciertos estratos sociales cordobeses. Además de la distribución geográfica de las pronunciaciones de las grafías* ll* y *y*, a menudo también se trata de diferencias generacionales. Y ahora, volviendo a la pregunta inicial de este hilo, lo que a tu amigo le sonaba como molesto, a mí, y a las personas de mi edad, nos suena como lo más normal, culto o no culto. Esto no quita que, de seguir extendiéndose el fenómeno de la fricativa sorda, dentro de algún tiempo (pasadas una o dos generaciones), esta pronunciación acabe suplantando a la otra. La lengua es vida...


----------



## mateus-BR

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> (como la de _lhe _en portugués) en las provincias de noreste;
> Mirá vos! Una vez me dijeron algo así, pero yo no tenía ni idea de que era verdad. Incluso cuando nosostros brasileños empezamos a estudiar castellano, creemos que la pronunciación 'estándar' es como nuestra 'lh' o la 'gl' italiana. Por eso, en el comienzo, siempre decimos 'lhuvia, lhegar, calhe', hasta que la profesora nos regaña, diciendo que lo "correcto" es "caJe" como en 'Joe en inglés'. Una pregunta: En Argentina, esa pronunciación  'lh' es considerada prestigiosa o despectiva?
> 
> otra, fricativa sonora, llamada 'rehilamiento' (como la de _manger_ en francés)
> Esa pronunciación es la que más me gusta en Argentina, para mí suena muy elegante y exótica.
> 
> y otra, fricativa sorda (como la de _achar_ en portugués), adoptada mayormente por los jóvenes
> Esa forma es la que más me disgusta y me suena más zarpada, jaja. Talvez porque algunas palabras con esa pronunciación suenan a palabras malas del portugués. 'llana' suena a Xana (concha), 'llegar, llamar suenan exactamente como en portugués y me molesta pues estoy hablando otro idioma', 'villa suena a "bicha" (trolo)'.
> 
> lo que a tu amigo le sonaba como molesto, a mí, y a las personas de mi edad, nos suena como lo más normal, culto o no culto.
> Mientras haya por lo menos una persona que hable así en Argentina, es la manera que voy adoptar, aunque tengo 25 años. No importa que me digan 'viejito'. jaja
> . La lengua es vida (totalmente de acuerdo con vos, saludos)...


----------



## Mate

Totalmente de acuerdo con Hual. Agrego que la forma fricativa sorda, la de los jóvenes de todas las clases sociales difundida en todo el país por los medios de comunicación masiva (sha shegó el shogur con vainisha) apareció en la Capital cuando yo era adolescente, hace mucho. Antes que eso, en Buenos Aires solo se oía la fricativa sonora (ya yegó el yogur de vainiya con la ll y la y sonando como j en "James").


----------



## mateus-BR

Mate said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Hual. Agrego que la forma fricativa sorda, la de los jóvenes de todas las clases sociales difundida en todo el país por los medios de comunicación masiva (sha shegó el shogur con vainisha) apareció en la Capital cuando yo era adolescente, hace mucho. Antes que eso, en Buenos Aires solo se oía la fricativa sonora (ya yegó el yogur de vainiya con la ll y la y sonando como j en "James").



Mate

Creés que me van a mirar malo si yo digo 'Jegó' en vez de 'shegó'?


----------



## Mate

No, para nada.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sho sha tiré la toasha con el sheísmo. Sha no hay vuelta atrás...


----------



## hual

Mateus,

La pronunciación palatal de la *ll* en el noreste no es ni más ni menos prestigiosa que la de la fricativa sonora de las otras regiones. Ésa es la pronunciación general, en todos los niveles sociales: popular, medio y alto. Tengo colegas universitarios misioneros (de la Provincia de Misiones) cuya pronunciación es ésa, en casa como en las aulas y congresos.


----------



## duvija

Déjenme agregar lo de Uruguay. Cuando yo era joven, ahí por el siglo XX, en Montevideo (y no me meto con lugares donde usan el 'tú' como Minas, porque ahí hay mezcla), la única forma aceptable era [zh] - fricativa sonora, tanto para la 'y' como para la ' ll' . 
Como venían cientos de turistas de Buenos Aires (otra vez, solamente Buenos Aires, que era de donde venían los turistas a Uruguay. Los turistas de otras provincias argentinas iban... a Buenos Aires, como regalo de Reyes...) empezamos a ver el cambio.

En mi adolescencia ya tenía amigos bonaerenses/porteños - de clase media, estudiantes - que vacilaban entre zh y sh. Al fin, la mayoría pasó a la [sh] - fricativa sorda. 
Esta pronunciación se conocía en Montevideo como (y no se me ofendan ahora) de ' porteño puto", así, al barrer, generosamente.

Lo especial es que ese cambio empezó con los hombres y recién más tarde pasó a mujeres (larga explicación sociolingüística aquí, donde se toma en cuenta el tipo de trabajo que hacían las mujeres del interior cuando iban a vivir a Buenos Aires, a diferencia del de los hombres. Hay mucha literatura al respecto y no se si les interesa).

En Uruguay manteníamos la fricativa sonora y fue defendida durante muchos años, hasta que ... si, los medios de comunicación, tal vez ... los jóvenes empezaron a ' sheshear' . Yo pasé muchos años sin volver por allí, pero por los 80 fui y me sorprendí de cómo los jóvenes eran pura [sh] pero mis viejos amigos, aún no. Ahora ya barrió con todo. Me hace gracia escuchar a tíos viejos hablando con la sh. 

Los únicos que hablamos con la [zh] somos los que no estuvimos en el país durante el cambio (característica común en todos los idiomas del mundo). Ahora, creo que somos los 'viejos' que todavía hablan ' como antes', y los niños nos miran con pena. No resulta ininteligible ni de clase baja, sino apenas 'raro'. Yo aunque trate de cambiar, ya no puedo.

Hay una cierta complicación a principio de frase. La fricativa sonora zh era dzh (una oclusiva con el mismo lugar de articulación). 
-¿Quién va al almacén?
-Dzho.
-¿Qué vas a comprar?
-Dzherba.

El problema es que al cambiar de zh a sh, la oclusiva correspondiente a la [dzh] es la [ch] (cho, cherba), pero ese sonido ya existe independientemente en el panorama consonántico español, con lo que da lugar a confusión. Por ahora, hay vacilación. Algunos dicen ' cherba', otros mantienen la fricación con 'sherba' a principio de palabra, que no es muy sencillo para nosotros.

El que trabaja sobre español por acá es Harris (buen fonólogo, ahora retirado). El hombre insistió en que todos decían 'cho, cherba', hasta que le tuve que llevar infames pruebas de que eso no era cierto. Bueno, primero tuve que convencer a los que trabajaban con él, que ya tenían dudas.

O sea que el caso entero no está resuelto. O van a perder la fricación, o la oclusividad, o seguirá variando.
Te digo esto para que no te asombres que a principio de palabra o más bien de frase, te vas a encontrar con cosas raras. 

Agradeciendo la atención dispensada, los saluda muy atte
Duvija
Feliz año.


----------



## duvija

Por si acaso, en Uruguay nunca tuvimos la rehilada, que se usa en las provincias argentinas justito enfrente al Río Uruguay, pero nunca cruzó.


----------



## hual

duvija said:


> Por si acaso, en Uruguay nunca tuvimos la rehilada, que se usa en las provincias argentinas justito enfrente al Río Uruguay, pero nunca cruzó.


No tenía necesidad de cruzar el río, puesto que, según lo dicho en #119, ya existía allí en el siglo XX.


----------



## mateus-BR

hual said:


> Mateus,
> 
> La pronunciación palatal de la *ll* en el noreste no es ni más ni menos prestigiosa que la de la fricativa sonora de las otras regiones. Ésa es la pronunciación general, en todos los niveles sociales: popular, medio y alto. Tengo colegas universitarios misioneros (de la Provincia de Misiones) cuya pronunciación es ésa, en casa como en las aulas y congresos.




hual, veo que no me expresé bien, discúlpeme.

Quise preguntar como esa pronunciación 'lh' es vista en Buenos Aires, que es para donde me estoy yendo en marzo. Saludos


----------



## mateus-BR

Guillermogustavo said:


> Sho sha tiré la toasha con el sheísmo. Sha no hay vuelta atrás...



Estimado Guillermo,

¿Quisiste decir que esa es la manera como vos pronunciás, o que, aunque querás, no la podés evitar?
En 2005 yo conocí a un argentino (Claudio - Neuquén) de 30 años que decía 'esha' en vez de 'eJa', pero ya escuché personas de la misma edad pronunciando 'eJa'.
¿Tenés una idea de la edad en promedio de las personas que pronuncian la fricativa sorda y las que pronuncian la sonora?
¿Eso puede variar de una provincia para otra?
Saludos!


----------



## hual

mateus-BR said:


> hual, veo que no me expresé bien, discúlpeme.
> 
> Quise preguntar como esa pronunciación 'lh' es vista en Buenos Aires, que es para donde me estoy yendo en marzo. Saludos


Mateus, me resulta imposible saberlo, ya que no soy de Buenos Aires ni vivo allí. En principio, debería percibirse como un rasgo de pronunciación regional. Si realmente te interesan las reacciones ante tal o cual pronunciación, deberías intentar con ambas posibilidades. Ya nos contarás qué pasa.


----------



## mateus-BR

hual said:


> Mateus, me resulta imposible saberlo, ya que no soy de Buenos Aires ni vivo allí. En principio, debería percibirse como un rasgo de pronunciación regional. Si realmente te interesan las reacciones ante tal o cual pronunciación, deberías intentar con ambas posibilidades. Ya nos contarás qué pasa.



Gracias hual,

Leí el hilo entero, y, por un momento, creí que eras de Buenos Aires. Si no te molesta decirlo, ¿De dónde sos?
Bueno, la verdad es que no me apetece intentar las posibilidades pues, como hay una infinidad de acentos en el mundo hispanohablante, es sensato elegir/¿escoger? una pronunciación más "normatizada" para las letras que poseen más cambios "y, ll, s, r, b, v", y en Argentina, la 'll/y' que me resulta más agradable es la fricativa sonora. Además, como ya he dicho, pronunciar 'calhe' suena a brasileño que no domina bién la pronunciación. jaja
Saludos


----------



## hual

mateus-BR said:


> Gracias hual,
> 
> Leí el hilo entero, y, por un momento, creí que eras de Buenos Aires. Si no te molesta decirlo, ¿De dónde sos?
> Bueno, la verdad es que no me apetece intentar las posibilidades pues, como hay una infinidad de acentos en el mundo hispanohablante, es sensato elegir/¿escoger? una pronunciación más "normatizada" para las letras que poseen más cambios "y, ll, s, r, b, v", y en Argentina, la 'll/y' que me resulta más agradable es la fricativa sonora. Además, como ya he dicho, pronunciar 'calhe' suena a brasileño que no domina bién la pronunciación. jaja
> Saludos


Mateus, en mi opinión, deberías pronunciar como más te guste o como más cómodo te quede. Aun suponiendo que pronuncies las *ll* y las *y* como los porteños, habrá otros rasgos de tu pronunciación que denotarán tu procedencia, a menos que logres mimetizarte al punto de que se te confunda con un habitante de Buenos Aires, cosa que me parece poco probable.
Ah, se me olvidaba decirte que nací en la Provincia de Santa Fe, pero luego viví en Francia, y desde hace muchos años vivo en Córdoba.


----------



## duvija

hual said:


> No tenía necesidad de cruzar el río, puesto que, según lo dicho en #119, ya existía allí en el siglo XX.




??? La que escribió el #119 fui yo, y no aclaré que no había rehilamiento, por eso mandé el mensaje #120.


----------



## hual

Duvija,

Creo que hay un malentendido en lo que se refiere a rehilamiento. Tanto la fricativa sonora como la sorda constituyen casos de rehilamiento. Ver aquí.


----------



## duvija

hual said:


> Duvija,
> 
> Creo que hay un malentendido en lo que se refiere a rehilamiento. Tanto la fricativa sonora como la sorda constituyen casos de rehilamiento. Ver aquí.



En realidad el rehilamiento que más se conoce como tal, es el de la 'rr' en el este argentino (Coyientes, Entre Yíos, etc.). No se solía llamar 'rehilamiento' al de la y/ll, por lo que voy a volver a mirar a ver cuándo lo empezaron a llamar así.


----------



## merquiades

duvija said:


> Hay una cierta complicación a principio de frase. La fricativa sonora zh era dzh (una oclusiva con el mismo lugar de articulación).
> -¿Quién va al almacén?
> -Dzho.
> -¿Qué vas a comprar?
> -Dzherba.
> 
> El problema es que al cambiar de zh a sh, la oclusiva correspondiente a la [dzh] es la [ch] (cho, cherba), pero ese sonido ya existe independientemente en el panorama consonántico español, con lo que da lugar a confusión. Por ahora, hay vacilación. Algunos dicen ' cherba', otros mantienen la fricación con 'sherba' a principio de palabra, que no es muy sencillo para nosotros.
> 
> El que trabaja sobre español por acá es Harris (buen fonólogo, ahora retirado). El hombre insistió en que todos decían 'cho, cherba', hasta que le tuve que llevar infames pruebas de que eso no era cierto. Bueno, primero tuve que convencer a los que trabajaban con él, que ya tenían dudas..



Hola Duvija,
Dos preguntillas.  Dime lo que opinas.
1)  Es cierto que para muchas consonantes (b, d, g, r, incluidas las "y/ll") existe una variante fricativa utilizada entre vocales y otra oclusiva al principio de una palabra o detrás de una nasal.  Pero.. si la /ʒ/(zh) se convierte en /ʃ/ (sh) y pierde la sonorización, no veo  porque la /ʤ/(dzh) haya de sufrir el mismo cambio y convertirse en /ʧ/ (tsh).  Otras zonas tienen /ʤ/(dzh) y /ʝ/(y), es decir tanto el punto de articulación como la manera de pronunciación son distintos.  No tiene que haber siempre simetría. Podrían coexistir y alternar /ʤ/ y /ʃ/, ¿no?
2) Aunque se confundan la/ʤ/ y la /ʧ/ (tsh) y pronuncien "lloro" y "llamo" como "choro" y "chamo" con /ʧ/ como en gallego, ¿importaría tanto? Ya la "v" y la "b" se pronuncian igual y no pasa nada. Se han confundido la "s", "z" y "c" en dialecto rioplatense y os entendéis bien.  Y también la "y" y la "ll" tienen el mismo sonido.  ¿No pasa nada que tengáis "cheísmo" también?


----------



## duvija

merquiades said:


> Hola Duvija,
> Dos preguntillas.  Dime lo que opinas.
> 1)  Es cierto que para muchas consonantes (b, d, g, r, incluidas las "y/ll") existe una variante fricativa utilizada entre vocales y otra oclusiva al principio de una palabra o detrás de una nasal.  Pero.. si la /ʒ/(zh) se convierte en /ʃ/ (sh) y pierde la sonorización, no veo  porque la /ʤ/(dzh) haya de sufrir el mismo cambio y convertirse en /ʧ/ (tsh).  Otras zonas tienen /ʤ/(dzh) y /ʝ/(y), es decir tanto el punto de articulación como la manera de pronunciación son distintos.  No tiene que haber siempre simetría. Podrían coexistir y alternar /ʤ/ y /ʃ/, ¿no?
> 
> Normalmente los cambios se producen en todo el paradigma. Como formamos oclusivas a principio de palabra (con la b/d/g) podemos esperar que tambi'en pase eso con la /ʤ/. Esto no es ley, pero Harris insiste en que sí sucede. Por eso lo discutí.
> 
> 2) Aunque se confundan la/ʤ/ y la /ʧ/ (tsh) y pronuncien "lloro" y "llamo" como "choro" y "chamo" con /ʧ/ como en gallego, ¿importaría tanto? Ya la "v" y la "b" se pronuncian igual y no pasa nada. Se han confundido la "s", "z" y "c" en dialecto rioplatense y os entendéis bien.  Y también la "y" y la "ll" tienen el mismo sonido.  ¿No pasa nada que tengáis "cheísmo" también?
> 
> No pasaría nada, pero la cosa es escuchar cómo realmente se dice. Yo lo veo vacilante. La decisión es de los hablantes y no de los lingüistas (nosotros nos limitamos a escuchar, aunque tengamos espléndidas teorías...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este cambio lingüístico _ante oculos_ es para cualquier lingüista un hermoso espectáculo. El *reajuste en las fricativas del orden palatal* se produce desde el momento en que la _lateral y la central vienen a confundirse_ en algunas variedades lingüísticas (fenómeno ya antiguo en el español sevillano con claros testimonios) para luego extenderse el fenómeno como mancha de aceite y cubrir casi toda la geografía del español. 
Pero _ante oculos_ también estamos contemplando un proceso de *lenición del consonantismo explosivo*, fenómeno también observable en otras lenguas romances: es el caso del debilitamiento, aspiración o desaparición de *-s*, especialmente en posición final de grupo silábico). Hay en marcha, con distintas intensidades según sean las variantes sociolingüisticas de cada caso, en la fonética y, por ende, en el sistema fonológico, dos tipos de fenómenos, el ya citado de la _lenición_ (con paralelos en otras lenguas románicas e, incluso no románicas, pero eso está fuera de este foro) y la reorganización fonética y fonológica de las fricativas, proceso que empieza por el grupo más indeferenciaado fonéticamente hablando, el par fonológico /y/-/λ/.
En el año 20004 sale a la luz un magnífico libro publicado por Ariel con el título de Historia de la lengua española coordinado por el profesor Rafael Cano. Es fruto de la colaboración de catedráticos y profesores de casi todas las universidades española y pretende ser una puesta al día de todo lo inherente a la historia de nuestra lengua hasta la época actual. está concebido como un manual de nivel universitario, pero accesible en su gran parte al público culto.
En la parte que toca el español en la actualidad es de relieve para lo que venimos tratando en el hilo el capítulo 37, de la autoría de Francisco Moreno Fernándes, catedrático de español en la universidad de Alcalá y especialista en dialectología y especialista en sociolingüística aplicada al español (y en sociolingüística teórica) que paso a resumir esquemáticamente en lo que atañe al cambio lingüistico en el orden de las palatales: el yeísmo y su solución más avanzada el zheísmo y su consiguiente sheísmo. En breve colgaré en la sección de recursos un resumen del tal artículo, serio y competente y que refleja el estado fonético y fonológico del español actual. En cuanto lo cuelguen aportaré el enlace.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Este cambio lingüístico _ante oculos_ es para cualquier lingüista un hermoso espectáculo. El *reajuste en las fricativas del orden palatal* se produce desde el momento en que la _lateral y la central vienen a confundirse_ en algunas variedades lingüísticas (fenómeno ya antiguo en el español sevillano con claros testimonios) para luego extenderse el fenómeno como mancha de aceite y cubrir casi toda la geografía del español.
> Pero _ante oculos_ también estamos contemplando un proceso de *lenición del consonantismo explosivo*, fenómeno también observable en otras lenguas romances: es el caso del debilitamiento, aspiración o desaparición de *-s*, especialmente en posición final de grupo silábico). Hay en marcha, con distintas intensidades según sean las variantes sociolingüisticas de cada caso, en la fonética y, por ende, en el sistema fonológico, dos tipos de fenómenos, el ya citado de la _lenición_ (con paralelos en otras lenguas románicas e, incluso no románicas, pero eso está fuera de este foro) y la reorganización fonética y fonológica de las fricativas, proceso que empieza por el grupo más indeferenciaado fonéticamente hablando, el par fonológico /y/-/λ/.
> En el año 20004 sale a la luz un magnífico libro publicado por Ariel con el título de Historia de la lengua española coordinado por el profesor Rafael Cano. Es fruto de la colaboración de catedráticos y profesores de casi todas las universidades española y pretende ser una puesta al día de todo lo inherente a la historia de nuestra lengua hasta la época actual. está concebido como un manual de nivel universitario, pero accesible en su gran parte al público culto.
> En la parte que toca el español en la actualidad es de relieve para lo que venimos tratando en el hilo el capítulo 37, de la autoría de Francisco Moreno Fernándes, catedrático de español en la universidad de Alcalá y especialista en dialectología y especialista en sociolingüística aplicada al español (y en sociolingüística teórica) que paso a resumir esquemáticamente en lo que atañe al cambio lingüistico en el orden de las palatales: el yeísmo y su solución más avanzada el zheísmo y su consiguiente sheísmo. En breve colgaré en la sección de recursos un resumen del tal artículo, serio y competente y que refleja el estado fonético y fonológico del español actual. En cuanto lo cuelguen aportaré el enlace.



Desde ya te agradezco lo que cuelgues. Tema interesantísimo que como vos decís, sucede delante de nuestros ojos/narices.


----------



## Tavairé

Demasiado tarde con el hilo. Solo quiero agregar que:
- con los aportes de XiaoRoel


XiaoRoel said:


> en el español rioplatense el rehilamiento sonoro se ha ensordecido, es decir [ʒ] pasó a [∫].
> No es fenómeno raro: la [ʒ] portuguesa en gallego es [∫]; la [ʒ] del catalán general en el idiolecto de Valencia capital y su _hinterland_ se pronuncia [∫].


- luego con merquiades


merquiades said:


> Yo también creo que la /yy/ con rehilamiento (es el término correcto, creo) puede tener sus orígenes en la Península Ibérica. He oído esta pronunciación en varias localidades del sur de España, sobre todo en Trujiyyo y Jerez de los Cabayyeros, pero también conocí a una gallega de la Coruña que hablaba así (jamás he visitado Galicia :-( o sea, no sé si es típico de allí). Otra cosa que quería señalaros es que en catalán/valenciano, la /y/ castellana, suele ser j: (jo)yo, (ja)ya, (ajudar)ayudar, y suena /zhh/ como George en francés.


Mi única hipótesis acerca del famoso yeísmo de Argentina y Uruguay no es más que producto traído de la península ibérica. Recordemos que la mayor población española fuera de España se concentra en Argentina y constituyen en sí la primera mayor comunidad europea en el país. También en Uruguay hay españoles.

Veamos este ejemplo del portugués y gallego.




De mis conocimientos del portugués las palabras con el dígrafo ‹ch› de casualidad en español se escriben con ‹ll›. No es curioso que en portugués todo dígrafo con ‹ch› se pronuncia como [∫]

[∫]
chaga — llaga
chamar — llama
chave — llave
cheio — lleno
chegar — llegar
chorar — llorar

En el español rioplatense se usa ambas fricativas postalveolares, tanto sorda[∫] como sonora [ʒ] para las grafías ‹ll› y ‹y›. No he visto este patrón con el italiano o francés. El francés puede estar cerca, pero la población francesa no era mayor en Argentina.


----------



## Dymn

Habría que distinguir los dos pasos que han dado lugar al _sheísmo_, primero el paso de /ʝ/ a /ʒ/ y luego de /ʒ/ a /ʃ/.

La /ʝ/ (o /j/) se da en todas las variedades de todas las lenguas habladas en España, así que la probabilidad de que a un español le costara pronunciarla y la asimilara a otro sonido es nula, es más, es así como se pronuncia _cayó_ en España, (o _calló _en las variedades yeístas, hoy la práctica totalidad del castellano de España, tradicionalmente la mitad). Además la /ʒ/ sólo se da en catalán (y no en todo el dominio, en valenciano es siempre /dʒ/). Por lo tanto me parece difícil explicar el _zheísmo _en base a una influencia española.

En cuanto el _sheísmo_, tal vez sea más probable, pues una vez establecido /ʒ/ y al ser un fonema ajeno a la mayoría de españoles lo habrían asimilado a /ʃ/, existente en todas las lenguas fuera del castellano (gallego, asturiano, vasco, aragonés, catalán), además de en algunos dialectos andaluces, y la cual no es una sibilante sonora, ausentes en el inventario del todos los romances peninsulares excepto en portugués y la mayor parte del catalán. Aun así hoy en día los castellanohablantes españoles adaptan los extranjerismos con /(d)ʒ/ con la /ʝ/ con lo cual más probable habría sido una vuelta al principio. 



XiaoRoel said:


> la [ʒ] del catalán general en el idiolecto de Valencia capital y su _hinterland_ se pronuncia [∫].


Mejor dicho, se pronuncia /tʃ/ y proviene de /dʒ/, p.ej. _gent_ se pronuncia /ʧent/ y no /dʒen(t)/ como en el resto del valenciano, o /ʒen/ (catalán de Barcelona). Es parte del ensordecimiento de sibilantes de ese dialecto, en el que /z/ se pronuncia /s/.


----------



## merquiades

En la provincia de Badajoz, se pronuncia la ll intervocálica de Trujillo, Sevilla con /ʒ/.  Es un sonido débil, no lo exageran como en la Argentina.


----------



## Dymn

Yo no veo que la "exageren" los rioplatenses, es simplemente una /ʒ/, como _vi*si*on_ en inglés. ¿Tienes alguna fuente a mano o hablas desde tu experiencia? No lo pongo en duda, es sólo que tengo curiosidad.


----------



## merquiades

Dymn said:


> Yo no veo que la "exageren" los rioplatenses, es simplemente una /ʒ/, como _vi*si*on_ en inglés. ¿Tienes alguna fuente a mano o hablas desde tu experiencia? No lo pongo en duda, es sólo que tengo curiosidad.


Es mi propia experiencia de haber pasado tiempo en un pueblo allí.  No tenía ninguna fuente pero acabo de encontrar este estudio sobre el dialecto extremeño que menciona la pronunciación de la elle.


> Una característica que va ganando extensión en la geografía del extremeño es el rehilamiento. El texto guarda una ortografía académica respecto a esta evolución. Con los datos aportados por Zamora Vicente sobre este fenómeno podemos afirmar que casi  toda la región del sur, sin distinción de cultura ni edad, rehila: "Todo sonido 'y' o 'll" identificado en aquél por el yeísmo, se pronuncia z "  (prepalatal fricativa sonora, no labializada). La zona norte según Cummins mantiene la [/] en los informantes viejos y de mediana edad, mientras que los informantes jóvenes son yeístas al mismo tiempo que se acentúa en ellos el rehilamiento en [z]. En el texto que nos ocupa están las siguientes formas con [/] : "pol allá" (7) y "p'allá" (8)


Dice que es un _prepalatal fricativa sonora, no labializada_.  Me parece que al pronunciar la/ʒ/ redondean los labios en la Argentina.  Será por eso que me suena más audible.  Wikipedia dice que el fonema argentino es una _fricativa postalveolar sonora o sorda_.


----------



## Kaxgufen

merquiades said:


> En la provincia de Badajoz, se pronuncia la ll intervocálica de Trujillo, Sevilla con /ʒ/. Es un sonido débil, no lo *exageran* como en la Argentina.


Me siento motivado a aclarar que tampoco lo hacemos por maldad. Por favor, ni que practicáramos con eso.


----------



## Dymn

merquiades said:


> Es mi propia experiencia de haber pasado tiempo en un pueblo allí. No tenía ninguna fuente pero acabo de encontrar este estudio sobre el dialecto extremeño que menciona la pronunciación de la elle.


Gracias   



merquiades said:


> Dice que es un _prepalatal fricativa sonora, no labializada_.


/ʑ/, entonces. Supongo que queda dentro de los sonidos "zh" por llamarlos de alguna manera, de hecho es probable que la _j_ catalana se realice de este modo.


----------



## Tavairé

merquiades said:


> Es un sonido débil, no lo exageran como en la Argentina.





De mi parte, no uso [∫]eísmo o [ʒ]eísmo  que está conservado en los lugares color púrpura. Vivo en el Norte, a más de un turista lo impresiono.


----------

